# |Jeff's 95G Acrylic Manzanita Scape| 8/23/12



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Size: 60"x20"x18"

Filtration: Seaclear System II (Built in sump), Koralia Nano 425, Koralia 750

Lighting: 2 30" 4 bulb T5HO Fixtures from Aquatic Life 

Ferts: PPS-Pro

CO2: Pressurized via Primo CO2 Regulator from GLA

Fish: 9 Roselines, 28 Cardinals, 10 Amanos, 10 Otos, 3 Cherry Barbs, 2 SAE's 

Plants: 

_Cryptocoryne Lucens
Cryptocoryne Keei
Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Green Gecko'
Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Tropica'
Cryptocoryne Undulata
Cryptocoryne Nurii 'Pahang Mutated'
Cryptocoryne Kota Tingii 
Cryptocoryne Affinis 'Green'
Cryptocoryne Affinis 'Metallic Red'
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Anubias Nana 'Gold'
Marsilea Quadrifolia
Pogostemon Helferi 
Eleocharis Flavescens
Fissidens Geppi
Fissidens Fontanus
Fissidens Grandifolia_
Mini Xmas Moss
Mini Pellia 
Weeping Moss 
Needle Leaf Java Fern
Mini Bolbitis

Current FTS:










Pics:
9.1.11








10.1.11








12.19.11








1.5.11








1.17.11








1.30.11


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

I think it filled in nicely! 

Looks alot bigger than a 85 gallon to me for some reason.

Good job


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

haha my bad its actually a 93.5G


----------



## LvMyPuffer (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Update:
2.12.11








Sold my clown loaches and tiger barbs and I now have 20 Harlequin Rasboras
You can barely see them in this pic as they're still pretty small. About 0.5-0.7" lol
The school is smaller than I imagined so I might up it to 30. 
Suggestions?


----------



## kat (Feb 2, 2011)

i think this would look nicer with a back background.
i'm impressed with the growth.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Due to the filtering system, theres nothing I can do about it


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a quick update:
Added 3 amano shrimp(hope nothing goes wrong XD)
Added Hydrotriche Hottoniiflora 
Added Ludwigia Peruensis 
and added some Cryptocoryne Parva 









Enjoy 
Sorry for the bad quality, using a cam corder to take photos


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Update:
2.26.11 
Two days away from my birthday! XD








Added 5 smaller amanos, I hope that my rainbow sharks leave them alone . Funny story about the Amanos, the sales clerk at The Wet Spot counted the 5 as only 1 so I almost got 5 amanos for 1.95$! lol I say almost because my dad made me go back and tell the truth 
As you can see, I've completely hacked back the left side.I pulled up all the plants and replanted them more loosely apart. I then plunged in 30 root tabs on the left side alone 
Here are the two bunches:








Here are the two bunches that I didn't replant


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

New additions to my tank:
Cyperus Helferi








Ludwigia Arcuata and Christmas Moss








Long gash of Christmas Moss and Hygrophila sp. 'tiger' in the left 








Christmas Moss








Another Angle








Can't really tell the Rotala Hippuris but its in front of the L. Aromatica


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Update:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I just read your journal. I hope that you had a very good birthday. Happy Belated Wishes! Your tank is very pretty.  That is some amazing growth in such a short period of time.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks  
Just added a few plants:
Blyxa Japonica:








Not sure about the clump on the left.... Suggestions?
Sunset Hygro on the left and 3 puny stems Rotala sp. 'butterfly' on the right










有植物的魚缸真是清爽啊


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Update:








Just did a huge trim


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I did a major trim of the right side of the tank because the stems of the P. Erectus and L. Repens weren't looking so good. 
So thats that...
Before:








After:








PS. The osmocote root tabs are really starting to its effect on the plants.. especially the Amazon.. I get about a leaf that grows to the surface every 4-5 days....
Also have some Staurogyne Repens coming in on Monday or Tuesday in which I will be replacing my HC carpet with it...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So my S. Repens came, and I planted them and they're doing great!
Just added 4 bristlenose pleco  they are sooo small! They're only 1/2"
Heres whats with the S. Repens
Day 1:








Day 8:








When I look at them daily, I don't really notice the difference but now that I compare them, there's actually a huge difference!


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

This tank has come along real nice. It looks awesome!

I liked the sloping plant height from right to left, go back to that. Nice use of color. Keep plants in bigger groups of the same plant.


----------



## stu77 (Jan 13, 2011)

awesome tank


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

btimmer92 said:


> This tank has come along real nice. It looks awesome!
> 
> I liked the sloping plant height from right to left, go back to that. Nice use of color. Keep plants in bigger groups of the same plant.


Which picture were you talking about?





stu77 said:


> awesome tank


Thanks! I just wish more people would comment on it  lol


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Are you still using DIY CO2 or did you go pressurized?

btw tank looks amazing


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, I'm still using DIY CO2 but have been saving up for the past 2 months for pressurized CO2. Its quite hard when you're a student 

Update - Just added a ton of blyxa and S. Repens to replace the entire forgroud. Pulled up the original R. Roundifolia, L. Arcuata and Sunset Hygro in front of the DW to replace with Blyxa. And the entire forground from the crypts on the left to the crypts on the left is completely filled with S. Repens


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Little update:
Day 18: Starting to get some algae in the brighter spots but all the others are squeeky clean. 








Other left side rescaped with blyxa and more S. Repens 








Hope everything starts going BOOM with growth


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well everything is overgrown right now and really needs a trim... Look for my thread in the SnS 
Right now I added some more amanos(7) and about 15-20 cherry shrimp. They were an RAOK from a friend of mine in Eugene.
Its so hard to find them in such a big tank lol and they're really small..
Will update tonight once I scrape off all the algae! 

Does no one like this tank? Since there are barely any comments apart from mine!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well my uncle came over today for a short BBQ along with his sweet camera so here are the pics of the S. Repens and the new residents 
The amazon has gotten HUGE btw. 
C. Helferi is also showing lots of growth. Longest leaf is 11"

































































































































































































Baby Cherry Barb(I think)


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazing scape. Cool to see it progress. Is that a DIY stand??


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Impressive. Hopefully I can get my tank looking this good in a few months. Just wanted to post to let you know that I've been following even if I haven't posted comments, and I'm sure there are at least a few others like me. 

How often do you change your water? I might start using PPS Pro soon and I was just wondering.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

VeeSe said:


> Impressive. Hopefully I can get my tank looking this good in a few months. Just wanted to post to let you know that I've been following even if I haven't posted comments, and I'm sure there are at least a few others like me.
> 
> How often do you change your water? I might start using PPS Pro soon and I was just wondering.


Haha thanks  
I change my water every month. But you can go on longer if you want. The only problem Im having with this tank is algae :tongue 
But I finally added my pressurized co2 system last week and hopefully things will lighten up. 




TwoStrokeKing said:


> Amazing scape. Cool to see it progress. Is that a DIY stand??


Nah. At least I don't think so. I got everything tank and stand for 200$


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Tank looks amazing!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! 
Welcome to TPT


----------



## eva2011 (May 24, 2011)

awsome!!!! Its really a perfect setup!!!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This is fabulous:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks 
My Grandma painted the painting in the back and several others.
I'll take other shots like these now that I know that people like them. 
The only downside is I use my uncles camera which I like get to borrow every 2 months :tongue:


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


>


You have a beautiful tank! Great job.

Btw what kind of fish is that?

Is the tank an acrylic seaclear tank? I have a 50(ish) gallon tank and I like it a lot. Where did you get yours? I haven't seen one quite as big.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea its an acylic seaclear tank. Has both ups and down  
I got this one used with the tank and stand for 200$ off craiglist. 
Its a baby BN pleco.
They've tripled in overall body size in 2 weeks!  
Haven't really seen the amount of algae these fish can eat but I hope I can witness it really soon!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You have a very nice tank that has progressed very nicely. Where did you get the S. repens I've been searching for that plant and can't seem to find it, my fish pull out my dwarf hairgrass as it puts out runners and I it is not making any progress.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> You have a very nice tank that has progressed very nicely. Where did you get the S. repens I've been searching for that plant and can't seem to find it, my fish pull out my dwarf hairgrass as it puts out runners and I it is not making any progress.


You can get them from Tom Barr, he sells them pretty cheap. I got mine from ValorG


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the tank looks great. Love the Rasboras.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks
> My Grandma painted the painting in the back and several others.
> I'll take other shots like these now that I know that people like them.
> The only downside is I use my uncles camera which I like get to borrow every 2 months :tongue:


Your house is very pretty. I always like seeing the surrounding areas where the tanks are residing. Very nice painting, I think you should ask your Grandma to paint one for me now. :hihi: What kind of camera does your uncle have? It takes great pictures.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Your house is very pretty. I always like seeing the surrounding areas where the tanks are residing. Very nice painting, I think you should ask your Grandma to paint one for me now. :hihi: What kind of camera does your uncle have? It takes great pictures.


haha, my grandma doesn't do these paintings anymore but we have lots more around the house. About 20! lol I can take a few pics of them if you'd like 

Not really sure what type he used but its one of those big canon ones 
I'll have to ask him sometime soon. I remember that its 72mm or something like that.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You should totally take more pictures of the paintings. And tell her she is very talented. I'm in love. <3

I think if you told me, I'd not know anyway. Anything more than a simple point and shoot is beyond me.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, yea I just took some random shots from different locations to see what it would look like if it was from different angles. 
Well I just completely redid parts of the left side. And it looks quite empty right now. I'm thinking of using Ludwigia Brevipes/Lacustris etc. for the different empty spots right now. Also pulled out the Rotala Roundifolia on the right side. Have about 40+ more than I expected.... 

I'm looking to add L. Lacustris on the right side.
Definitely some Pogostemon Stellatus of both varieties. 
You'll only get the bad pics with the recorder that I normally use to take pics since I returned the camera to my uncle :tongue:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey, Sara right?
Well I got finals this week but I get half days every day of the finals so I'll take the pics tomorrow.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Just read your thread, and the tank is AWESOME!!!!

AMAZING GROWTH and most of the time with DIY co2!!!roud:roud:

Keep up the BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!
Drew

P.S. what substrate are you useing?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm using aqua soil Amazonia with a bottom layer of sand with DIY osmocote+ root tabs


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck on the finals! And yes, it's Sara (although "Hey You!" works great, too.) Lacustris is becoming a fast favorite of mine. I don't know why it's not used more. Maybe because it's hateful if you don't love it? IDK. Anyway, I love pictures, blurry, half decent, plain awful. I don't care. So just toss them up here on your journal and I'll be happy.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, just finished taking them and will upload them tonight as I have a 2 page essay I need to write for ceramics that well... I havent started yet!  You got any Lactustris by any chance?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Do I have the ludwigia? Hmmmmmm.......Yup! I <3 ludwigias. 

Fun times on writing a 2 page essay on ceramics. I wouldn't even know what to say. Good luck with that.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

What a difference! Great job!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, finished the essay in an hour  
Here are the pics of the painting and a FTS to show you how bare my tank is right now...Sorry bout the crappy pics but its daytime and the sun doesn't set till 10 and besides... I'm taking pics with a cam corder... hahaha 
FTS:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Really nice! The tank looks like you did a trim. Still having problems with melting?

Love the paintings. My favorite is the last one. My only regret is not being able to read them. I especially appreciate the black and white ones with just a splash of color. Very classy. You are making me want to redecorate all the sudden.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I did a huge trim and I'm currently going through a bacteria bloom as expected. :tongue:

Yea still having problems with melting... Just had another fat a$$ stem melt completely in one day... Still have no clue what the problem is! Is it possible that theres something wrong with the substrate?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just lost another 7 stems of P. Erectus
Also lost 4 amanos....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well currently my P. Erectus has gone bad as I've had 20+ stems just completely melt on me without warning.... A 10" stem gone in a day...... 
Also had several Amanos die on my but that was probably because I was too excited with my new co2 system and got carried away. But does anyone know why the P. Erectus all of a sudden just melts away? The new shoots on the original stems were still good but the old stem just completely turned into mush. But when I stuck the new shoots that were growing off of the old stem, they also completely went bad in a few days. Is something wrong with the substrate?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tanks looks good, hope you solve the melting problem. Check your parameters and make sure they are in the range of the plant that is melting.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well my nitrates were sky high. (30-40ppm) did a water change yesterday and one is down to about 10ppm. Can high nitrates cause melting?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

They might, not too versed in what they do though. It the plant species comes from very clean water then I think it would have problems with high nitrates. Hopefully someone with more knowledge chimes in.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup. Hopefully. I'll be gone on vacation for 2 months so it'll be up to my dad to observe


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

This looks really nice. I wish I had a huge tank to work with like this. How about some update pics with close ups?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I donthave a quality camera right now so I won't be able to take any good close ups. 
But I can verbally describe what's going on.  
The _Cyperus Helfefi_ has reached a height now of 14" and the crypts around it are one getting to be pretty thick and are now sending out runners from their recovery of the big trim I gave them last time. 
The blyxa isn't doing so good. Lots of it's leaves are melting down to their skeletons(the white part). 
The tropica 049 is doing quite well. Lots of new growth but ot sure fir it's counted as slow or fast since it's growing in 1/16" grain sized sand so it'll be pretty slow until it can grow a full carpet. 
The P. Erectus is now trimmed on both sides and I think the melting has stopped as the nitrates were really high before. *Still got 10 stems of P. Erectus for 10$ shipped* if anyone wants them. 
The limnophila is still too hard to tell as I took all the new small stems and pants in front of the P. Erectus on the left side 
The amazon is quite impressive right now as I get new leaves every day now and they pretty much triple in size in 2 days and are full grown by the end of the week. But one thing does bother me. The leaves of the amazon are quite thin and don't feel thick and healthy even though they look rather green. Would this be a water column issue or more like the ferts in the substrate issue? 
Also planted Ludwigia Brevipes, Glandulosa, Rotala Colorata,Nanjenshan and Macrandra with Glandulosa and Najenshan on the right to fill in the gap of the previous FTS. Should look nice with the Glandulosa in the middle of the narrow leaves of P. Erectus and R. Nanjenshan. 
Nothing new from the wisteria. 
Completely pulled out the Hygro sp. Tiger and planted 3 stems on the very left. Replaced it with L. Brevipes. 
Planted R. Macradra and Colorata in a huge clump on the left in between the original L. Glandulosa and P. Erectus. Couldn't tell the difference in their emersed form so I just planted them and I'll be able to tell the difference once I get back from my 2 month vacation  
The crypts on the right are doing nicely, slowly getting bushier hopefully they can cove the ugly bottoms of the stems once they grow taller. 
The L. Repens is recovering from it's trim with lots and lots of new shoots even though. The bottom is melting away. Will probably have to replant it. 
The crypt lutea I planted under the ledge of the DW is growing taller right now and is showing behind the blyxa. Might have to do something about it or just leave it depending on how it looks 2 months later


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the look of the tank. I also loved that you didn't follow the 1/3 rule as your tank looks great. Sorry to hear about the plants, hopefully you have gotten that figured out. The rest of the plants looked beautiful in the pics and the s. repens looks nice, although, I kind of liked the look of the hc. 

Keep us updated on the plant health.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well with a close up of the HC, it was just dead on ugly.... 
I'm leaving the country tomorrow and wont be back for 2 months so we'll just have to see how this tank progressed when I get back 
Hopefully by then the blyxa would've jumped back as its acclimating to my tank right now and the S. Repens will probably have grown in by then as I stuffed it full with osmocote+ today. 
The amazon will have shaded many regions of the tank which will of course be a problem...
Whats the 1/3 rule?
Also lose another healthy P. Erectus after I trimmed it a few days ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

The 1/3 rule says something along the lines of not placing things directly in the middle of your tank but rather placed in the 1/3 regions by splitting the tank into thirds. Your tank looks good regardless so I wouldn't worry about it. 

Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

haha, a few weeks ago, I was just looking at it and I really started to disliked the center piece since it was just so unnatural... Of course when I set this tank up in the first place, I was pretty well.... newbish..... So I really wanna get another piece thats sorta like a 'flowing' piece coming in from the left with long branches 'flowing' toward the right. But since the tank only has 2 openings at the top, the size of the driftwood that I can put in are very limited.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well i'll be going out of the country for two months now and lets just see what happens when I come back! My dad will still be here to feed the harlequins

Next FTS will be in 2 months! :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Have a great time!!!! I'll be missing you and your antics.  I wish I could help you with your melting stem. That plant was nothing more than a BBA magnet for me.... :/


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> That plant was nothing more than a BBA magnet for me.... :/


 
then it shouldve been your favorite plant :hihi:


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

See ya! have fun! Thanks for the awesome plants btw.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, thanks everyone 
So far I havent had any problems with BBA yet :tongue:
A few here and there but now they're just gone


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Just wait until I send you plants. You'll have oodles of BBA to contend with. Only....my bba died in my 55 gallon. Soooooooo depressing.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

haha, thanks 
Currently in Taiwan now and my legs are just sore being 6'3" in Economy class really sucks :tongue:
I'll be visiting relatives the first few days and then its all about friends and LFS's 
Will post pics as I see them.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Have a great time! I bet you feel like a sardine, lol. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, it'll be a few days till you see pictures... :tongue:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well apparently theres a typhoon comin in to Taiwan tomorrow and will probably rain throughout Wednesday so it might set back my LFS trips depending on how heavy it is. But here are some pics of the Japanese Koi Garden here in Portland Oregon.




































My favorite:









Sorry about the blurry pics but it was all I could get :tongue:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I can tell you that my trips to the LFS's was incredible. Just looking at the prices breaks my heart. This is what I saw: 3 SS grade CRS for 5$.  lol
Also saw a few things:
LED Lights 10" for only 25$ 
HUGE Discus, 8"
HUGE Red Arowanas, 18"-24"
The most fire reddest shrimp you will ever see for a dollar a pop
Normal fire red shrimp(still very red) 10 for 5$ 
8" in diameter Erios on display. 
Very rare hygros like panatal for just 1.50 a pop.....
Rare ludwigias for 2$ a pop 

Just amazing.....
Also saw this huge tank standing about 6' tall with 3 small sharks in there. 
Also saw a poor 2' Arowanas that hit it's headand lost it's balance


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice koi pond! Lovely, and close enough for me to visit. 

Nice prices. You should pack your suitcase full and come back and sell them at a profit.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, well the owners all said no to pictures which really bummed me out 
I'm going to a 24hr pet store sometime this week and hopefully they can let me take some pics 

I totally which I could do that! And the plants would actually survive too if I put them in a box.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so I got the pics! 
Although they arent of the ones I went to yesterday. 
I think these are altums right? 








Small Clown Loaches








Nice Cories


















BN Plecos 


















CPD's 









Awesome Red Arowanas 




































Zebra Pleco 









Cardinals








Rummynose









Super Red Fire Reds












































Nerites









Harlequins 









Random Big Shrimp









Some kind of cichlid?









Display Tanks




































I couldn't get more since the manager stopped me even though someone told me I could!

There were also lots of erios that were about 3$ a pop....


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

wow. that is an amazing fish store! i wish I had even close to that kind of selection!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Me too. The US should have LFS's like these


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ahhh.......You're making me hungry talking about Taiwan....street vendors....night markets....stinky tofu....and MAD CHEAP SHRIMP.....I need to go back an visit one of these days...

Making me cry with those shrimp prices.....

*waits til kiddos grows up a bit*......


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha I know right?! The Night markets are what make Taiwan well.... Taiwan! 
Fire Reds....10 for 7$...... Breaks my heart... In the US its like what? 10 a pop in LFS's?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

So cool! Keep posting pics


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, I won't be able to as the Local LFS's don't let me take pics and this Retail one doesn't either.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! I am glad you were able to get some before he stopped you. The planted tank setups are wonderful! I wonder why they don't like pictures? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, thats what I've been wondering.... Its like I'm advertising for them! :tongue:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are some pics of my tank as my dad took them since he still has to work (no summer vacation for him! )
Everything needs a major trim and I am quite impressed with the growth in 2 weeks. 
Newly planted Ludwigia Glandulosa, transformed from emersed to submersed(Thanks Gordon!)









S. Repens is starting to get some height!









Blyxa is finally showing new growth! (after a horribly meltdown)









L. Aromatica growing to the top









Rotala sp. Butterfly peaking 









Not really sure which one this is(R. Colorata?)









Cyperus Helferi is growing super quick









I think this is L. Brevipes?









Finally, L. Repens sending out multiple side shoots! Also bottom of the pic, crypts sending out tons of runners.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

More to come soon once my dad has time to take pics!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

That is probably the sweetest LFS I have ever seen! I guess I need to keep working on the ones here.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wingsdlc said:


> That is probably the sweetest LFS I have ever seen! I guess I need to keep working on the ones here.


Lol, I just wish we had more of these in the states!
The Aquarium/Planted Tank Market is much bigger in Asia and Europe when compared to the US. Hopefully, that'll change sometime :tongue:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think that will change anytime soon. People here have a lot more options when it comes to pets. It is much easier to own a dog here. Plus fish are super lucky for Chinese people.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I don't think that will change anytime soon. People here have a lot more options when it comes to pets. It is much easier to own a dog here. Plus fish are super lucky for Chinese people.


Yea thats true as people mostly have nano tanks and the occasional big tank since there just isn't that much room here in Taiwan. Which is why everything is so cheap! 50 cents for a Painted Fire Red. :tongue:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are some more pics
Very healthy P. Erectus, lets just hope that it stays that way and that I don't get a complete meltdown!



























There are some parts of the P. Erectus that don't look too good so I'll have to pull some up and replant when I get back.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The tank looks really great especially since being left to its own accord. Thank your Dad for us for the pictures! Pretty sure that is brevipes. Not sure on the other though, too many rotalas to keep up with.


----------



## MissCoryCat (Jul 5, 2011)

It filled in very nicely. I like the way the water appears blue...it looks inviting to go diving into.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> The tank looks really great especially since being left to its own accord. Thank your Dad for us for the pictures! Pretty sure that is brevipes. Not sure on the other though, too many rotalas to keep up with.


Haha thanks  There are some very bad parts that I will showing in the next post. Hint: Bad Blyxa :tongue:




MissCoryCat said:


> It filled in very nicely. I like the way the water appears blue...it looks inviting to go diving into.


What plant are you talking about?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, onto the negative parts of this tank....
Blyxa, completely melted in the front of the driftwood
Other parts aren't doing so well either
I'm gonna need about 30-40 stems of blyxa when I get back...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ha! My blyxa randomly started melting on me, too. Maybe it's got a cold? It's already growing back, though. So maybe you just need some time. If not, I'll help you out if mine recovers well enough by the time you get back.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Ha! My blyxa randomly started melting on me, too. Maybe it's got a cold? It's already growing back, though. So maybe you just need some time. If not, I'll help you out if mine recovers well enough by the time you get back.


Thanks for the offer  
I know I will definitely need some since there are stems that have completely melted down to their skeletons.... :tongue:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally had to throw away over 50 stems of blxya. And I felt really bad, because I was planning on RAOKing them, but once I was uprooting them, I knew they wouldn't make the trip, so I had to put them off for a while. I guess they got too shaded.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Really? I thought blyxa would grow in medium light? I guess I'll just have to rearrange some stuff when I get back.... Really wanted the blyxa to get nice and think.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I have my dad doing water changes once every 2-3 days since I'm out of the country. He states that the Ph drops back to between 5-6, closer to 5. So I'm guessing about 5.4-5-3. Should I just keep up with the water changes?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It does well in medium light, but if the plants are shading them, you may no longer have medium light.  Are you enjoying your time out of the country?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well the java fern was shading some of them a bit which is probably why the the ones under them completely melted.... haha

Is it possible that low Ph levels can cause stems to melt? 

I most certainly am enjoying my time out of the country. Seeing friends, family and relatives that I haven't seen in a year is truly something. :biggrin:

But at the same time, I am very eager to get back to my tank in the states.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I have been read if the ph gets too low (below 5.5), it does effect plant growth and bacterial colonies but I'm personally not sure. Most of what I read was blogs, nothing scientific.

Would you live there permanently if given the chance? You know what? You should take some pictures of you in the sites.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I have been read if the ph gets too low (below 5.5), it does effect plant growth and bacterial colonies but I'm personally not sure. Most of what I read was blogs, nothing scientific.
> 
> Would you live there permanently if given the chance? You know what? You should take some pictures of you in the sites.


Well my dad says that the waters have improve so he'll be sponsoring me some amano shrimp in about 2 weeks. 

I lived here for 4 years from 5th-8th grade and came back to the states for highschool and college. 

Not really sure by in the sites but I'm sure you mean the states. lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the "sponsoring me some amano shrimp" line. Fantastic play on words.  LOL, I meant while you are visiting places over there, you should get some pictures to show us. Sorry, my "hick" accent is showing again. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I love the "sponsoring me some amano shrimp" line. Fantastic play on words.  LOL, I meant while you are visiting places over there, you should get some pictures to show us. Sorry, my "hick" accent is showing again. :hihi:


Haha, well technically he is so 

Yea well what types of pics would you wanna see? Since I'm mostly in the city which doesn't really have anything to do with nature. Not sure if you saw them but I have a few LFS pics in the previous pages.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love pictures of buildings, actually. And get a few of yourself in the mix. I'm sure your family will appreciate those. :hihi: I did see the LFS stores, those were amazingly beautiful.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I love pictures of buildings, actually. And get a few of yourself in the mix. I'm sure your family will appreciate those. :hihi: I did see the LFS stores, those were amazingly beautiful.


Haha, thanks. 
I'm sure you've heard of Taipei 101?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Heard of it, yes, but haven't seen many pictures, to be honest. I do remember the architecture being very breathtaking and would love to see it in person some day.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its a true masterpiece. :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm back from my trip to Taiwan and ill be posting pics shortly.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So now that I'm back from my trip to Taiwan, this is the first thing I wanna ask all of you: Are these diatoms?!?!


----------



## Boredomb (Aug 8, 2011)

Its kinda hard to tell in the picture but if you can try and wipe off the leaves if the brown "stuff" comes off real easy then I would say yes its diatoms.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I just tried and they disappear after a few rubs. So I'll be getting a few Otos this weekend.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The brown tips are definitely looking like diatoms and since your tank was getting shaded, probably a nice home for them. I get them under one filter where the shadow casts. It's pretty neat.

How does the tank look? Any FTS soon?

And welcome home!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> The brown tips are definitely looking like diatoms and since your tank was getting shaded, probably a nice home for them. I get them under one filter where the shadow casts. It's pretty neat.
> 
> How does the tank look? Any FTS soon?
> 
> And welcome home!


Yes yes. An FTS for sure tonight.  
That's if I make it... Lol


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I got rid of the UV since the bulb died and a new one wasnt work it so kthe pipe is currently jammed in a position so the flow is down to pretty much nothing... Will have to get some elbows later today or sometime soon. But with that gone and too little room to place the diffuser, I got rid of my spraybar in the tank, and replaced it with a 12-15mm(I think) atomic diffuser from GLA. 








And of course, an FTS: look! You can barely see it. Very messy....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks good for you having been away for a couple of months.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well since I'm only 15, my dad did the occasional trim and changed the water once or twice.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL, that is very nice of him


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea, he used to keep discus and cichlids back when we lived in Minnesota so he has the love for fish too.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Tank looks really great! I'm impressed with your dad, you should give him a big bear hug for keeping it looking so great for us all to enjoy.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Tank looks really great! I'm impressed with your dad, you should give him a big bear hug for keeping it looking so great for us all to enjoy.


Haha I always do! :biggrin: 
Check your inbox...you got PM!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Currently running the atomic diffuser at around 3-4bps... We'll see how that does


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So in the future if we have room, me and my dad might set up a 300G discus tank and we thought to give 2 of them a try in my current tank.... What do you guys think? Anything I need to know? Do ottos suck on them? They're still small, only .75"


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I say go for it! Nonconductive has discus and from what I understand, they aren't as difficult as people lead you to believe. Send him a pm, I'm sure he'll be happy to help out.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

If you're doing weekly water changes for EI already, discus care is very simple. Just feed a few time per day, warm up the water and you're all set. The otto's will leave them alone. I have around 10 in my tank and they have never bothered them.

Should be about another week before I can send you the blyxa.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I say go for it! Nonconductive has discus and from what I understand, they aren't as difficult as people lead you to believe. Send him a pm, I'm sure he'll be happy to help out.


Ok thanks! I'm just afraid that since they need heavy meats, my other fish will eat too much when they fight for the food! Haha




antbug said:


> If you're doing weekly water changes for EI already, discus care is very simple. Just feed a few time per day, warm up the water and you're all set. The otto's will leave them alone. I have around 10 in my tank and they have never bothered them.
> 
> Should be about another week before I can send you the blyxa.


Thanks Anthony.. that sounds great for the blyxa... Well I'm dosing PPS-Pro but I do water changes anytime from 2 weeks to a month. Would I need to do larger weekly water changes? When I add back water from the tap, I just add it directly. Would I need it make it around the same temp as the tank first? Also, my tank is around 75-78F depending on the weather outside. Would this be a bit low? I've heard that they like the low 80's
Do Discus hate flow? If so I think I might put back my spray bar. 

Thanks!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Also, will BN plecos suck on them? They're almost 2"


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Yes, weekly water chages are the key IMO. I keep my tank at 84, but I know they can be keep in cooler tanks. 75 would be too low. Tap water is fine if they are used to it. I have a 55g drum outside that I age water in, but it's tap water. I know Tom Barr used to add strait from the tap with no problems. I would make it around the same temp or maybe a few degrees cooler. Low flow is better for them.

Not sure about the BN plecos.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well the tank right now is 77F would should be ok right? So I'll probably change it back to the spray bar and see how it goes. Are discus generally slow feeders? Since I don't think they can compete with the SAE's or harlequins.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I would try to keep it closer to 80. 

I hand feed mine, but yes, they are slow eaters. Just hold a cube of frozen blood worms and they will eat right out of you hand. It's pretty cool!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha how much would you say 2 2.5" discus could eat? But I guess the other fish would also come. They just can't resist the smell of bloodworms.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Maybe half. My 5 incher will take the whole cube and run. He will eat the whole thing.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Could I feed all my fish a cube a day? Or will they get spoiled by all the good food?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

If you are only going to do 2 discus, you should get a pair. Discus are a schooling fish and do better in groups of 5 or more. Pairs are the exception to the schooling rule. 

Prime or Safe are a great idea if you use tap water for discus. Mine did fine with that.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup I use prime. Will just have 2 have an ill effect on the them? And if I removed say the SAE's and Cherry barbs, how many could I have?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

IMO discus are pretty simple to care for. I have three currently. (Planning to get more very soon) I keep them at 80-81 degrees, and feed them Live blackworms, Live red worms,high quality flake, and beef heart. I don't do water changes often at all, maybe once a month. I do over filtrate my tank quite a bit though.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So if I continuously feed them frozen and live foods, will the other fish get spoiled?
I currently have
20 Harlequins
3 cherry barbs with 20-30 1/4" fry
3 BN Plecos
4 SAE's
10 amanos
6 ottos
few nerites


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is how I feed

10ml Live black worms daily a little bit after lights on

Flake sometime in the afternoon

Pellet of flake in the evening.

Certain days I throw in beef heart and other food.

It isn't really good to feed a fish one food... even if it is a good food. Variety is the key.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So basically all kinds of foods as long as they they're nice a meaty right? That what I've heard discus like.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Yep. 

I believe part of the myth about discus come from the fact that so many people are looking to grow show quality fish. If you wanted to grow show quality fish of any other type of fish, it would take similar efforts.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

yikesjason said:


> Yep.
> 
> I believe part of the myth about discus come from the fact that so many people are looking to grow show quality fish. If you wanted to grow show quality fish of any other type of fish, it would take similar efforts.


That's very true.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> So basically all kinds of foods as long as they they're nice a meaty right? That what I've heard discus like.


Yeah, they like meaty foods, but mine eat about everything....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok sonic I got rid of the SAe's(which I will very soon) how many couldni put without exceeding the bio load? Currently have 
10 Amanos(soon to be 25-30)
6 ottos(soon to be a 18)
20 harlequin Rasboras 
3 cherry barbs 
4 SAE's 
3 BNP's. (plecos)


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I sorta just slowly dumped 400ml of my micro solution over the course of a day.... The autodoser was stuck in on..... Did an 80% water change. Turned off the autodoser will do another water change saturday. Out of town tomorrow.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got a nice plant last week at a koi pond. I picked the ones that were sticking out of the water so there wouldn't be bugs or parasites. 
Forgot whats its called... Parrot Feather? Something like that.... And no its not plastic...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

In the second pic you can see the amazon flower bud grew about 12" in 4 days....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Switching to EI everyone! Prepare to be amazed.....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck, I am heading that direction as I use up the commercial liquid ferts I have.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, I can't wait to switch to dutch!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, I can't wait to switch to dutch!


I have always like the Dutch designs. Nothing wrong with the other styles but it seems to me that the Dutch styles lends itself to less rebuilds.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I have always like the Dutch designs. Nothing wrong with the other styles but it seems to me that the Dutch styles lends itself to less rebuilds.


Yup. Hopefully everything will work out for me.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Gorgeous tank!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just wait till I finish with all the stems. Probably next pic in a month or two.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I was wondering to all you stem gurus out there, out of my current stem list, which ones do best with heavy trimming? Which ones do ok? Which ones prefer not to be trimmed heavily?


Plant List
_Ludwigia sp. ‘rubin’
Rotala Macrandra sp. Japan Red
Rotala sp. Vietnam
Rotala Mexicana Green
Ludwigia Inclinata 
Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata ‘panatal’
Pogostemon Stellatua broad leaf
Pogostemon Stellatus Narrow Leaf
Pogostemon Yatabeanus
Didplis Diandra
Hygrophila Kompakt 
Sygnonanthus Belem
Sygnonanthus sp. Madeira
Limnophila sp. Broad
Alternanthera Reineckii ‘rosaefolia’
Ludwigia Palustris
Lobelia Cardinalis ‘small form’
Lindernia sp. ‘india’
_


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone think I should use some Manzy to separate different groups of stems?

Edit- got rid of java fern and the smaller amazon. Anyone wanna buy an anubias or some fissidens and Xmas moss?


Btw I'm gonna keep a little log here as to what I need to add to this tank. Feel free to comment/suggest/critique etc.

Things to add/wish list

4 of each: Coralife 6700K and Colormax Bulbs
Fluval Plant Stratum(17.6lb) 
Manzy?
Plants on Plant list. 
Dozen ottos 
Dozen amanos 
30 harlequins 
6-7 roselines(muahaha) 
Nice school of pygmies? 

All of this of course will start to occur after I get my 11.4g stocked and have 
on autopilot. 
And they go in order of priority.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Plecos died.... columnaris???? 









Also, does anyone thunk it's a good idea to use Manzy to separate different sections of stems in a dutch? Or would that only work when you have less species of stems?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Some plecos are very specific with water parameters. I got some L183's from Bsmith not too long ago and lost 3 of them because of pH fluctuations due to water changes. What type of pleco was that? Usually regular bristlenose plecos are very hardy compared to other more exotic species. 

You can use all the driftwood you please. It's up to you to make it look good! haha


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It was a regular BNP. But I had gasses them on accident the day before. Could that be the case?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a GREAT looking tank. I request another FTS.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe when things look good? Haha. Although things are starting to perk up now that I'm dosing EI. Stems are looking much thicker with longer stems. Will be selling some in the SnS soon since I need the extra $$ for my stem list!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this looks great dude!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The stratum and bulbs are on their way.  I decided to forget about the Manzy since I don't have that much room..... Then I'm going to add maybe the dozen amanos or ottos first. Or should I add the plants first? Suggestions??


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> this looks great dude!


Thanks! I gotta check our your tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

What kind of fancy bulbs did you order?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> What kind of fancy bulbs did you order?


Nothing special, 2 coralife 6700k's and 2 colormax's which should both arrive between Wednesday and next Monday. I already have a 10,000k in each of my fixtures along with a 6000k which are both from Aquatic Life. So Eventually each fixture will have 1 10,000k, 1 colomax, 1 6000k and 1 6700k. 

And the stratum should be here on Wednesday


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

how about an updated FTS?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How about when I get the DW outta there along with the 2 feet tall amazon?  Since everything looks pretty bad right now... the left side is probably 80% shaded from the amazon. The right side is doing alright... hygro tiger is taking over as usual, the P. Erectus has temporarily stopped melting, maybe since I'm dosing EI now? But many stems have started branching, will probably sell them to get some more $$ into this tank since I have absolutely none for my plants... The S. Repens is complete crap right now since I used scholastic scissors to trim them and I don't think i did it right but its bouncing back... slowly but surely. The Blyxa is doing alot better this time, no complete melt offs. The Cyperus helferi is putting out small babies now which is a good thing. I got some Polygonum Sao Paulo from Anthony which is doing pretty well imo. And thats about it for now....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Nothing special, 2 coralife 6700k's and 2 colormax's which should both arrive between Wednesday and next Monday. I already have a 10,000k in each of my fixtures along with a 6000k which are both from Aquatic Life. So Eventually each fixture will have 1 10,000k, 1 colomax, 1 6000k and 1 6700k.
> 
> And the stratum should be here on Wednesday


That's alot of bulbs. So you are running two fixtures? One for each side I'm assuming. How come you didn't just go with one full length fixture?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> That's alot of bulbs. So you are running two fixtures? One for each side I'm assuming. How come you didn't just go with one full length fixture?


They're not THAT much since I'm crankin up the CO2 and EI so I don't think it'll be a problem and they're only on for like 8hrs a day I think.... I actually don't know why.... Makes more sense now but the top of the tank has 2 open hoods so I thought to just get 2 since it just suits it and they were about the same price... I think. But I wouldn't wanna get a 60" fixture since they didn't have those at the time.... And whenever I wanna do something to the tank I don't wanna have to move the entire thing....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> They're not THAT much since I'm crankin up the CO2 and EI so I don't think it'll be a problem and they're only on for like 8hrs a day I think.... I actually don't know why.... Makes more sense now but the top of the tank has 2 open hoods so I thought to just get 2 since it just suits it and they were about the same price... I think. But I wouldn't wanna get a 60" fixture since they didn't have those at the time.... And whenever I wanna do something to the tank I don't wanna have to move the entire thing....


Haha, I wasn't saying it would be too much. Just that it was alot of bulbs. I've got 4x 54 watt T5HO on mine.. but a lot of times I don't run all 4 since it's sitting directly on the tank. Didn't realize your tank was 60" I'm assuming it would be hard to find bulbs for a 60" fixture anyway..


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, I wasn't saying it would be too much. Just that it was alot of bulbs. I've got 4x 54 watt T5HO on mine.. but a lot of times I don't run all 4 since it's sitting directly on the tank. Didn't realize your tank was 60" I'm assuming it would be hard to find bulbs for a 60" fixture anyway..


Oops my bad  Yup, I think the 60" fixtures use 48" bulbs anyways so I didn't see a reason why to get one... Haha!
Mines also sitting directly on top of mine and I run 4 bulbs 11-8pm. Plant growth has definitely increase with the more light and EI....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Oops my bad  Yup, I think the 60" fixtures use 48" bulbs anyways so I didn't see a reason why to get one... Haha!
> Mines also sitting directly on top of mine and I run 4 bulbs 11-8pm. Plant growth has definitely increase with the more light and EI....


I may crank my CO2 up and run all 4 bulbs. What are you running your CO2 at?


----------



## jameslibtech (Sep 20, 2011)

cool


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I may crank my CO2 up and run all 4 bulbs. What are you running your CO2 at?


Well since I have a sump I have MAJOR degassing even with it being covered but I usually run my atomic diffuser hooked up to a spraybar at a pretty high bubble count, maybe 5-6? But I would probably start with 2bps and just work up from there. I get my drop checker to a light lime green pretty close to yellow. I'm running CO2 on a small diffuser right now at about 5bps...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

jameslibtech said:


> cool


Thanks!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well since I have a sump I have MAJOR degassing even with it being covered but I usually run my atomic diffuser hooked up to a spraybar at a pretty high bubble count, maybe 5-6? But I would probably start with 2bps and just work up from there. I get my drop checker to a light lime green pretty close to yellow. I'm running CO2 on a small diffuser right now at about 5bps...


 I probably only running 1-2 Bps now, and I have a sump rofl. I could definitely crank it up with no issues, but I've got decent growth so I haven't messed with it. May do it just to kick start the downoi growth.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I probably only running 1-2 Bps now, and I have a sump rofl. I could definitely crank it up with no issues, but I've got decent growth so I haven't messed with it. May do it just to kick start the downoi growth.


What color is your drop checker? Type of diffuser? 
If I could run mine at 1-2 bps with decent amounts of CO2 in the water I would totally do it! Obvious I can't, with all the dripping going on in the back its impossible..... There is a small section of the sump that I can't completely seal off.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> What color is your drop checker? Type of diffuser?
> If I could run mine at 1-2 bps with decent amounts of CO2 in the water I would totally do it! Obvious I can't, with all the dripping going on in the back its impossible..... There is a small section of the sump that I can't completely seal off.


 Pfft... I'm not that fancy, bro. I do things the easy way. I don't even have a drop checker rofl. I just watch my plants and fish and adjust accordingly. I'll take a picture of my CO2 thingy tomorrow. :hihi: It's nothing fancy.

Edit: And my sump is unsealed by the way.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Pfft... I'm not that fancy, bro. I do things the easy way. I don't even have a drop checker rofl. I just watch my plants and fish and adjust accordingly. I'll take a picture of my CO2 thingy tomorrow. :hihi: It's nothing fancy.
> 
> Edit: And my sump is unsealed by the way.


An unsealed sump is pretty much inviting or more like pushing CO2 out of your system..... 

Just get one! They're like 10$ and worth it....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> An unsealed sump is pretty much inviting or more like pushing CO2 out of your system.....
> 
> Just get one! They're like 10$ and worth it....


I've heard that, and honestly I understand why, but it seems to be working for me, so I'm not changing it...

Not worried about the money..Seems like a useless piece of equipment in the tank to me. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty much. Just a reference since it changes pretty slow.... But you can adjust it until your fish are gasping at the surface and then turn it down a notch. But if you do do that, prepare a big air pump to degass most of the co2.... I gassed my fish and it wasn't pretty. Hooked up a pond pump for 6 hours until everything was back to normal.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone dig this pic?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Anyone dig this pic?


Gee where have I seen that pic before? :icon_wink

Haha, love the photo, dude! Wish I could get shots like that!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Dude that's a great pic!


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Gee where have I seen that pic before? :icon_wink
> 
> Haha, love the photo, dude! Wish I could get shots like that!


Thanks! This was just up against the glass with macro pics with some editing....  
And some croping....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice. i want a macro lens so bad! i have an extension tube but it isnt as good


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have a macro lense either. It's just a setting on the camera.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

LOVE it!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone think I over did the editing? 
Here it is with a little editing.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what did you do? because to my eyes it looks like the first one has better contrast actually


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> what did you do? because to my eyes it looks like the first one has better contrast actually


This^ I think the first one looks nicer, Jkan.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nice. i want a macro lens so bad! i have an extension tube but it isnt as good


What camera do you shoot with, Bob?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nikon d90. i have an 18-200 nikkor Vr and an old 50mm prime 1.8


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nikon d90. i have an 18-200 nikkor Vr and an old 50mm prime 1.8


Well aren't you fancy!  I can't wait to get my Canon t2i...will just be going with the stock lens until I get better maybe upgrade to a nice macro lens down the road.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> what did you do? because to my eyes it looks like the first one has better contrast actually


Well I adjusted the saturation, hue and lightness in gimp for the first one. And on the second one I took the first pic and adjusted the contrast and brightness. So naturally the second one should look better with all the editing. But doyou think I overdid it? 


zachary908 said:


> This^ I think the first one looks nicer, Jkan.


Really?! Probably cause it looks more natural right?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well I adjusted the saturation, hue and lightness in gimp for the first one. And on the second one I took the first pic and adjusted the contrast and brightness. So naturally the second one should look better with all the editing. But doyou think I overdid it?
> 
> 
> Really?! Probably cause it looks more natural right?


The first one has better color IMO.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Well aren't you fancy!  I can't wait to get my Canon t2i...will just be going with the stock lens until I get better maybe upgrade to a nice macro lens down the road.


I have the Fuji Finepix S4000  hehe even though no one asked me.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well I adjusted the saturation, hue and lightness in gimp for the first one. And on the second one I took the first pic and adjusted the contrast and brightness. So naturally the second one should look better with all the editing. But doyou think I overdid it?
> 
> 
> Really?! Probably cause it looks more natural right?



Haha ok I got that completely mixed up and the second one is the first one with less editing and th first one is just the second one with more. 


zachary908 said:


> The first one has better color IMO.


Haha NOW I agree with you once I looked at the Previous page.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i like the first one best as well. if you click on the first one, it will pop it out and you can click an arrow to see the next one. helps me contrast them


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. 

In about an hour I'll be switching out the sand that is located in the middle of the tank to itll be better for planting stems.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a nice pic without a macro.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

In the process of it right now... just removed most of the sand and adding water now so I can actually see through all the murkyness....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Coolio


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's pretty much cleared up but with a slight haze. Probably a bacteria bloom.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Then post up some pics,Slacker!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, truth be told, I am actually a major slacker and you guys will get to know me as one :biggrin::biggrin:
I pulled up all the blyxa so it was easier to replace the sand.... The S. Repens I'll be selling in the SnS... Anyone want some? They're about 40 plantlets but but have bare bottoms, only the tops have leaves. they have major root system so if you trim them correctly, you can still plant them with the roots....
Asking 20$ shipped


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice, what will be your new forground?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol, still S. Repens, but it'll just look a lot nicer.....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here it is with the blyxa planted!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good love the monster sword


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

And its coming out today!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

blyxa looks good


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looks good...geez...that's a MONSTER sword plant.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here it is. The person holding it is my dad who is 6' tall.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wow!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Here it is. The person holding it is my dad who is 6' tall.


Is that mine?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Is that mine?


Yes it most certainly is!!'


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is a beast, congrats Craig on your new sword.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Yes it most certainly is!!'


Sweet.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

They can take up a lot of room, I had one that was the whole left side of a 150 tall. I bet your tank seems like it's really roomy now!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha heck yea it is!!

Finally! Once people like Craig comment on my journal, everyone else does!!  

I had to double trash bag that amazon since they're aren't any larger ziploc bags.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha heck yea it is!!
> 
> Finally! Once people like Craig comment on my journal, everyone else does!!
> 
> I had to double trash bag that amazon since they're aren't any larger ziploc bags.


I've seen 24" XXXL ziplock bags I have some for my camping gear but they are about $7 ea.  Trash bags will work great I've used them many a time.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> I've seen 24" XXXL ziplock bags I have some for my camping gear but they are about $7 ea.  Trash bags will work great I've used them many a time.
> 
> Craig


Haha, oops! Just saw this comment 4 days later...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What a transformation since I've been away! I am coming back to read through the posts later, but I just wanted to say nice to see you are changing things up.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks.  and I think it's time to steal some Downoi and some other Ludwigia I forgot about from you.  Welcome back!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Currently in the process of doubling my current school of 20 harlequin rasboras


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Currently in the process of doubling my current school of 20 harlequin rasboras


Nice!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Currently in the process of doubling my current school of 20 harlequin rasboras


That will will be a great looking school. I like my 20 in my 75 but may go with more since I can not keep Pearl Gouramis alive without glass covers to keep the air temperature warm enough. I may try building a closed canopy instead of an open top one.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Nice!


Thanks! 



2in10 said:


> That will will be a great looking school. I like my 20 in my 75 but may go with more since I can not keep Pearl Gouramis alive without glass covers to keep the air temperature warm enough. I may try building a closed canopy instead of an open top one.


Pics to come tomorrow.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's so hard to get a good pic! I got 23 instead of 20.  along with the 20% off at my LFS's anniversary sale. Anyone got tips on how to photograph 43 Harlequin Rasboras?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> It's so hard to get a good pic! I got 23 instead of 20.  along with the 20% off at my LFS's anniversary sale. Anyone got tips on how to photograph 43 Harlequin Rasboras?


Fast shutter speed I guess, ha!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol, with the blue background it ruins it.... Lol


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a question guys: Im having minor GSA and GDA issues, if I increased my photoperiod, it is currently 9hrs, would plant growth increase?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The algae will get worse unless you do something to change it if you add more light or longer duration. By the way, I am still up for the trade, but the SAE I have is eating the tops of the ludwigia sp 'red' and the downoi is slim pickings for a while longer as I have neglected the tank for over a month now and I have a few other obligations. But as soon as things turn around, I'll get with you. Promise.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> The algae will get worse unless you do something to change it if you add more light or longer duration. By the way, I am still up for the trade, but the SAE I have is eating the tops of the ludwigia sp 'red' and the downoi is slim pickings for a while longer as I have neglected the tank for over a month now and I have a few other obligations. But as soon as things turn around, I'll get with you. Promise.


No problem!
I'm currently dosing double the phosphates for EI but normal the nitrates.... Also upped the CO2.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So for me it has so far been a very good 3 day weekend. Except for PSAT's on Saturday...
Got some P. Stellatus and a mystery crypt. 

And another box is 7 ottos and 12 amanos.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope you guys can ID these 2:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

#1 - Staurogyne 'bihar'
#2 - Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf'


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Both of them have been VERY slow growers


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

+1 on those ID's



jkan0228 said:


> Both of them have been VERY slow growers


Yeah Staurogyne Bihar is a super slow grower for me... Grows a bit faster emersed.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think P. Stellatus should grow as slow though right?....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How fast does P. stellatus grow in EI? High light and co2


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

P. stellata (broad or narrow) is super fast grower for me at least. Like most stems, they are slow for first couple of weeks till they root in, then on they grow pretty fast. IME if they are slow that is due to insufficient CO2 mostly.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well the bottom recently melted but I replanted it do maybe its just bouncing back. My drop check is lime green.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

jkan0228 said:


> Both of them have been VERY slow growers


P stellata is among the faster growing weed in my 120 Gal tank, with good CO2 and care, this thing grows like mad. It does need good CO2 and ferts........


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

jkan0228 said:


> How fast does P. stellatus grow in EI? High light and co2


Take fast and then 2x............very fast.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

jkan0228 said:


> Well the bottom recently melted but I replanted it do maybe its just bouncing back. My drop check is lime green.


If the DC is set to turn nice green at 30ppm, this may not be enough CO2.........

Most of my tanks run at 40-60ppm, and the 180 gal runs at 60-80ppm.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I recently gassed my fish so I'm slowly bringing it back up. My T5's are right on the tank and I'm dosing EI so I guess all I need to do right now is continue cranking the co2.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gotta show some oto love~
FYI, my otos don't look that good... Had some gimp going on here and there.. 



















Amanos
Bad focus on this one


















Some nice ludwigia lacustris... Can't figure out why some of the leaves look translucent almost...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Where's a recent FTS dude!?  

What's your current Fauna stock list?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, apparently I can't find the SD card for my camera... So gimme a few minutes 

Currently its:
43 Harlequin Rasboras
2 BNP's
4 SAE's 
11 otos
22 amanos
8 Cherry Barbs, still small, mostly fry 

Gonna get rid of the SAE's before I add the Roselines. Might take out the BNP's and replace with half a dozen otos. Something like that


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I got you beat bro lol. But yeah, you're overstocked!! Then again you're keeping mainly smaller fish so I think you should be fine as far as bioload. Just get that CFS 500 and you're golden


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, apparently I can't find the SD card for my camera... So gimme a few minutes
> 
> Currently its:
> 43 Harlequin Rasboras
> ...


How many roselines are you planning again, I forgot .We have a tank at work with 20+ and they are pretty fun to watch.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I think I got you beat bro lol. But yeah, you're overstocked!! Then again you're keeping mainly smaller fish so I think you should be fine as far as bioload. Just get that CFS 500 and you're golden


Dang it.... But I don't feed them often.... Only twice a day. Sometimes once. 
With the SAE's gone, how many could I add? How many could I add with the SAE's gone AND with the CFS 500?


zachary908 said:


> How many roselines are you planning again, I forgot .We have a tank at work with 20+ and they are pretty fun to watch.


Maybe 6 or 7? Atleast 6.... 

Heres an FTS:
Pretty much a barren waste land right now... that line of plants is all blyxa. I actually hate the blue background so I'm gonna let the stems grow nice and tall...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I think I got you beat bro lol. But yeah, you're overstocked!! Then again you're keeping mainly smaller fish so I think you should be fine as far as bioload. Just get that CFS 500 and you're golden


What do you have as far as livestock right now, Nick?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

He's got about 12 fatty roselines and some really cool other small fishies.... Are the angels still in there?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Dang it.... But I don't feed them often.... Only twice a day. Sometimes once.
> With the SAE's gone, how many could I add? How many could I add with the SAE's gone AND with the CFS 500?
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, jkan. All the cool kids are overstocking! Do it man. I have way too many fish, I want to add more soon....

It looks nice, I need to get some blyxa one of these days.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> He's got about 12 fatty roselines and some really cool other small fishies.... Are the angels still in there?


Yeah, I follow his journal, just wasn't sure of exact numbers on everything. I'm not even sure as far as numbers go in my tank.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Don't worry, jkan. All the cool kids are overstocking! Do it man. I have way too many fish, I want to add more soon....
> 
> It looks nice, I need to get some blyxa one of these days.


HMU and we can do a little trading here and there for some OEBT's etc 
As of right now I need some S. Repens from Tom Barr since his are the best for the best price.... Then once my L. Lacustris and P. Erectus and C. Helferi and Hygro sp. 'tiger' is ready for trimmingggg I'll have the $$ to get some stems in here to actually make it a dutch


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Yeah, I follow his journal, just wasn't sure of exact numbers on everything. I'm not even sure as far as numbers go in my tank.


Haha same here.. if one of my harlequins dies, I don't even noticed... kinda sad really...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> HMU and we can do a little trading here and there for some OEBT's etc
> As of right now I need some S. Repens from Tom Barr since his are the best for the best price.... Then once my L. Lacustris and P. Erectus and C. Helferi and Hygro sp. 'tiger' is ready for trimmingggg I'll have the $$ to get some stems in here to actually make it a dutch


Might have some cool plants to trade in the future. I'm gonna set a paypal up, and once I get my emersed farm tank going I should have some cool stuff. Once I get it set up I know I'm doing an order with Phillip (AzFishKid) For some stems.Gonna hit Nick up to see what he has when I'm ready. And if I can find em for the right price maybe some rare crypts/ Buce



jkan0228 said:


> Haha same here.. if one of my harlequins dies, I don't even noticed... kinda sad really...


Ha, I know. I'm sure I'm lost some stuff by now, just haven't counted...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Might have some cool plants to trade in the future. I'm gonna set a paypal up, and once I get my emersed farm tank going I should have some cool stuff. Once I get it set up I know I'm doing an order with Phillip (AzFishKid) For some stems.Gonna hit Nick up to see what he has when I'm ready. And if I can find em for the right price maybe some rare crypts/ Buce
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I know. I'm sure I'm lost some stuff by now, just haven't counted...


BRO YOU NEED A PAYPAL. lol. 
We'll be trade buddies.... 
Yea Phil has some nice stuff. 
Buce will leave a dent in your wallet. Haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> BRO YOU NEED A PAYPAL. lol.
> We'll be trade buddies....
> Yea Phil has some nice stuff.
> Buce will leave a dent in your wallet. Haha


I know I do lol.

Yep, but they are awesome!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's what I got in my 65g:

- 5 Betta Macrostoma
- 12 Adult Roseline Sharks
- 5 Rummynose tetras
- 11 Dwarf chain loaches
- 6 Pygmy zebra loaches
- 2 plakat bettas 
- 8 Skunk cories 
- 2 Pit bull plecos
- 3 Calico LFBN pleco
- 20 Green kubotai rasboras 
- 8 Cardinal tetras
- 1 Rainbow Darter
- 4 Johnny Darters
- 4 Sterbai cories 
- 10 Amano shrimp

I think that about sums up all the inhabitants... oh yeah and 2 nerite snails 

I never kept the 20+ Gertrudae Aru IIs and Angles in here, otherwise it'd be a bigger mess than it already is.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Here's what I got in my 65g:
> 
> - 5 Betta Macrostoma
> - 12 Adult Roseline Sharks
> ...


That's one sexy list. I want some darters.. and where in on earth did you find pitbull plecos? Are they parotocinclus I want some!

20!! :drools:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like they go by parotocinclus 'jumbo'. I've got a bad pic of one somewhere in my journal. For me, they're very reclusive and hard to ever get a nice shot.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Here's what I got in my 65g:
> 
> - 5 Betta Macrostoma
> - 12 Adult Roseline Sharks
> ...


I'd say I look pretty understated compared to you.  

So how many do you think I can add? Aqua visor said I'm fine.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't get less than 10. These bad boys prefer larger groups. They're quite social and show their true colors when there's more of them.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's gonna cost a few bucks..... I think the bioload would be too much though.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So many new shoots of Lacustris! 









Blyxa, S. Bihar, Lacustris and P. Erectus









Bihar, really like this shot









New plant









New Plant









Shot of the left, right is too ugly right now 









Another S. Bihar









Another melting from my P. Erectus


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll take that S. Biahr off your hands looks like it is out growing your tank.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha never! This thing is so slow! Lol, you have no idea.... Its like the anubias of stems. I'll let you know when I'm trimming


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha never! This thing is so slow! Lol, you have no idea.... Its like the anubias of stems. I'll let you know when I'm trimming


roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a heads up, it'll be about a month.... Hopefully it'll be faster. This plant has many side shoots. Just not as many as the lacustris
Btw, craig I hope your following, just so I have some viewers but also to tell you that I'll ship your lacustris next week and include some extras... Is that fine with ya?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Just a heads up, it'll be about a month.... Hopefully it'll be faster. This plant has many side shoots. Just not as many as the lacustris
> Btw, craig I hope your following, just so I have some viewers but also to tell you that I'll ship your lacustris next week and include some extras... Is that fine with ya?


Works for me. :bounce: Great pictures though, that is the only problem with a really big tank is getting good pictures.


Craig


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Works for me. :bounce: Great pictures though, that is the only problem with a really big tank is getting good pictures.
> 
> 
> Craig


Yup, its too deep to get any close ups..... Unless you stick your camera in with a plastic bag.... Which I don't plan on doing


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Yup, its too deep to get any close ups..... Unless you stick your camera in with a plastic bag.... Which I don't plan on doing


Yeah my camera is rated as being water proof but I ain't got the balls to test it out...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha mines not so in hell I'm going to....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha never! This thing is so slow! Lol, you have no idea.... Its like the anubias of stems. I'll let you know when I'm trimming


So true.. it;s like a rock.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> So true.. it;s like a rock.


Apparently so is Staurogyne sp. 'purple' and yet Craig has already trimmed it.... Or is going to... I want to own a green thumb!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's cause Craig's tank is just straight ballin. His buce probably grow at super speed as well...:drool:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, probably already on its first leaf!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

zachary908 said:


> That's cause Craig's tank is just straight ballin. His buce probably grow at super speed as well...:drool:





jkan0228 said:


> Haha, probably already on its first leaf!


Actaully I think my dried manzanita has grown faster then the Buces are growing. :flick:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Actaully I think my dried manzanita has grown faster then the Buces are growing. :flick:


Haha maybe the diatoms and algae on it.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha maybe the diatoms and algae on it.


:flick:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha all my algae grows in the scratches that te previous owner made.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The SAE's are out and now I got more room bioload wise! 
I'll leave my livestock as it is right now. Had an amano die off today. Noticed that I haven't seen one today and apparently they're all hiding in the plants. Not sure whats wrong but I turned down the co2 a bit. Thats probably the problem. 

The last livestock I'll be adding for now will be some Roselines Sharks. Not sure how many yet. Any input on this? Also planning on adding a CFS 500 filter due to the influence of Nick....


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

95g? You should just adopt Nick's monster Roselines.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> 95g? You should just adopt Nick's monster Roselines.


 I second that! Although they aren't exactly monsters for Roselines. We have some at work that are pushing 5 inches.

Jkan, don't get any less than 6.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah I started with three in mine and they have definitely perked up since adding the other three.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> 95g? You should just adopt Nick's monster Roselines.


Haha, I currently have 43 harlequins in there so that would be a bit much.... But when I add the CFS 500 I'm sure I'll have enough room bioload wise  12 would be pretty pricey.....



zachary908 said:


> I second that! Although they aren't exactly monsters for Roselines. We have some at work that are pushing 5 inches.
> 
> Jkan, don't get any less than 6.


Haha yup! I've seen a few that have maxed out at 6". Its one heck of a scene.... I'm sure to get atleast 7. The more I get, the longer I have to wait since I gotta save up some $$ with my shrimp tank going.... Hopefully my rili's will really breed like rabbits in a TDS of 300..... 



tharsis said:


> Yeah I started with three in mine and they have definitely perked up since adding the other three.


Congrats! You went for it! Hopefully I can to....

Should I get all of them at once? Or slowly in group of like 3?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm loving the full tank shot! Blyxa is probably still my very favorite plant. It's so peaceful to look at.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I'm loving the full tank shot! Blyxa is probably still my very favorite plant. It's so peaceful to look at.


Haha thanks Sara! I really like the shot from above with the lacustris, Bihar and blyxa.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I always loved the top down shots, they are truly my favorite. Perhaps it is because they are more realistic?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Your plants look pretty healthy Jeff. keep up the good work bud!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I always loved the top down shots, they are truly my favorite. Perhaps it is because they are more realistic?


Yup. It also gives a mee sense on what tue tank looks like. Sometimes it makes the tank have more depth like in my case. Or atleast that's what I think.  




speedie408 said:


> Your plants look pretty healthy Jeff. keep up the good work bud!


Thanks nick! Btw does the CFS 500 have a built in UV? How's your review on it? Maybe write a brief one here so I can use it for future reference.  I know Justin has one but it's always good to hear from other people.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I'll be getting a CFS 500 and I plan to have the intake in the back left corner with the output on the top right corner. Anyone got input on this filter?

Suggestions for pipes that won't show as much? They're 1" in diameter....


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Just curious if you have any other pics of the Bihar. I went through my list of plants from orders and Cris had send a couple clipping of Bihar. I think I found it tucked behind the driftwood and will need to move it out to get more light. If it is I have to say it is a slow plant as I'm not sure it has grown since being put in the tank but I also think it is getting shaded.

Craig


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks nick! Btw does the CFS 500 have a built in UV? How's your review on it? Maybe write a brief one here so I can use it for future reference.  I know Justin has one but it's always good to hear from other people.


No UV. Not much to report on this filter. It moves massive amounts of water and it keeps my 65g crystal clear. The filter media consist of 2 pieces of course sponges, a blue and a black one. I think I've had mine for about 4 months now and I've cleaned it once about 1 month ago. Fairly easy to clean, though I couldn't take off the quick snap disconnect. I just opted to take all the hoses along with me get cleaned. I've heard folks using vasiline on those fittings so when it comes time to remove, they come off easier. I didn't bother and figured I shouldn't force it off or it might snap. Otherwise everything else is great. Can't be beat for the price.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll get some pics later  Its a super slow grower... Its in direct lighting


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Just curious if you have any other pics of the Bihar. I went through my list of plants from orders and Cris had send a couple clipping of Bihar. I think I found it tucked behind the driftwood and will need to move it out to get more light. If it is I have to say it is a slow plant as I'm not sure it has grown since being put in the tank but I also think it is getting shaded.
> 
> Craig


Craig, Bihar ( At least for me) Is a pretty slow growing plant. Faster emersed, but still slow. Funny thing is it's listed as growing fast on some different sites. I actually think it grows faster in lower light, it just doesn't look as nice.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> No UV. Not much to report on this filter. It moves massive amounts of water and it keeps my 65g crystal clear. The filter media consist of 2 pieces of course sponges, a blue and a black one. I think I've had mine for about 4 months now and I've cleaned it once about 1 month ago. Fairly easy to clean, though I couldn't take off the quick snap disconnect. I just opted to take all the hoses along with me get cleaned. I've heard folks using vasiline on those fittings so when it comes time to remove, they come off easier. I didn't bother and figured I shouldn't force it off or it might snap. Otherwise everything else is great. Can't be beat for the price.


True... 60$ shipped for a 500gph filter is not bad. Especially with all the room for media. My only problem would to make the tubing not as visible.... Black and blue isn't really the best combo... 
But for my plans, in order to fit the filter under the stand, I'll have to take out my 10lb co2 tank and place it outside of the tank. I'll probably replace it with a 20lb one since that'll just last me longer.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Craig, Bihar ( At least for me) Is a pretty slow growing plant. Faster emersed, but still slow. Funny thing is it's listed as growing fast on some different sites. I actually think it grows faster in lower light, it just doesn't look as nice.


Lots of plants are like that, they grow into a not as good looking form but grow a lot faster.... yea its slow as a snail....


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah I jsut pulled the 3 stems and moved them in to the back right corner where they can get full lighting really hoping these 3 are Bihar. Lights are out so I can't take a picture till tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Yeah I jsut pulled the 3 stems and moved them in to the back right corner where they can get full lighting really hoping these 3 are Bihar. Lights are out so I can't take a picture till tomorrow.
> 
> Craig


Ugh! How is it that they get full lighting in the back right corner?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Ugh! How is it that they get full lighting in the back right corner?


Nothing to shadow them now that I will be going to Anubias on the wood. :hihi:

Craig


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Nothing to shadow them now that I will be going to Anubias on the wood. :hihi:
> 
> Craig


Thats good. Since for me, I have my lights directly on my tank so the distribution isn't so good. But I plan on raising them. Then all of the plants will get equal distribution no matter where they are.... Does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Thats good. Since for me, I have my lights directly on my tank so the distribution isn't so good. But I plan on raising them. Then all of the plants will get equal distribution no matter where they are.... Does that sound like a good idea?


It does, my lights are about 8-10" above the tank rim which give really even lighting throughout the tank. This does put my lights about 36" off the substrate.  Nothing like 3 WPG over my tank wonder what the par would be....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> It does, my lights are about 8-10" above the tank rim which give really even lighting throughout the tank. This does put my lights about 36" off the substrate.  Nothing like 3 WPG over my tank wonder what the par would be....


Haha, I have about 2wpg but I won't raise them THAT high, but yea my tank is only 20" high not 2 ft high so I'm good... 
How should I raise mine? Since I don't wanna drill any holes into the fixture or anything...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Any pics of your fixture or which one are you using?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

These
they weren't 300$.... haha there was a sale and thats when you buy expensive equipment!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

1 or 2 of them? You could possibly add a 1x4 turned on end to give you an extra 3.5".

Craig


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice shoots of the tank, it looks good.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> 1 or 2 of them? You could possibly add a 1x4 turned on end to give you an extra 3.5".
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


two of them, one on each side. Not sure what you mean



150EH said:


> Nice shoots of the tank, it looks good.


THanks!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Googled up the Bihar pretty sure I have 3 stems of it hopefully it will grow taller but I may redo the right side of the tank and move them mid ground as it seems they don't like to grow super tall.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> two of them, one on each side. Not sure what you mean


You could turn a 1x4 on its side to move the light up 3.5" jsut need to figure out how to get them to stay up with some kind of support.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Googled up the Bihar pretty sure I have 3 stems of it hopefully it will grow taller but I may redo the right side of the tank and move them mid ground as it seems they don't like to grow super tall.
> 
> Craig



Basically they send lots of side shoots so eventually when they grow to the top of the tank, youll have a nice bushy stem. 
You'll have new stems coming from each node atleast that's what I have. 




Craigthor said:


> You could turn a 1x4 on its side to move the light up 3.5" jsut need to figure out how to get them to stay up with some kind of support.
> 
> Craig


Something along the lines in this thread: http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/diy-projects/4289-light-suspension-help.html


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Using Conduit would be the neatest and cleanest way of doing it>

Craig


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What's that? Packing your lacustris and heading to te PO later.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone have suggestions on making the 1" CFS 500 pipes not so obvious? Preferably advie from Nick?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Anyone have suggestions on making the 1" CFS 500 pipes not so obvious? Preferably advie from Nick?


haha dude, it is what it is. There's no hiding those beastly intake/outflow pipes. The best way to hide em are with taller plants or hardscape placed in front of them. Otherwise, they'll stick out like mine.  The only way to really hide them is to use glassware that matches the diameter of the hoses... that's gonna mean you're going to have to buy clear tubing to match as well. More money into the pit!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> haha dude, it is what it is. There's no hiding those beastly intake/outflow pipes. The best way to hide em are with taller plants or hardscape placed in front of them. Otherwise, they'll stick out like mine.  The only way to really hide them is to use glassware that matches the diameter of the hoses... that's gonna mean you're going to have to buy clear tubing to match as well. More money into the pit!


In only there were clear PVC tubing.... Does Hygrophila Compakt need direct light? Since I think it'll grow big enough to hide those ugly black pipes which is like black on white with my background.... Due to the fact that parts of my top is covered with acrylic, basically they're part of the tank, no moving them there, I have to squeeze those pipes through the small opening on top... which sucks! Speaking of it, I'm not even sure if 2 1" pipes will fit through there...


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> In only there were clear PVC tubing....



There is: http://www.clearpvcpipe.com/


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

They're great! But kinda pricey. Not really sure I could use 10' of that stuff.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone have some spare clear PVC? Or maybe seen blue PVC pipes? Hehe,


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope, sorry!

Got any pics to post up?! :flick: Pics = comments!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well currently away from the house right now, family emergency in Taiwan so I'm left here at a friends house... Too much HW to lack on.... I can get some pics tuesday.... 
Any plant you guys want close ups of?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well currently away from the house right now, family emergency in Taiwan so I'm left here at a friends house... Too much HW to lack on.... I can get some pics tuesday....
> Any plant you guys want close ups of?


Ahh, gotcha! I'll look for pics late Tuesday!

I want pics of ALL of the plants
ALL of the fish
Your filter
your stand
everything you own.
Basically.. pics = gold! Take a ton. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Ahh, gotcha! I'll look for pics late Tuesday!
> 
> I want pics of ALL of the plants
> ALL of the fish
> ...


Haha! Will do!
I got a nice pic or atleast I think I did of the harlequins during a water change since thats the only time that they are nice and compact... Got a few closeups of the otos. No need for amanos since I gased them and I think they're all hiding or most of them are gone.... but I see a few here and there and they're slowly improving... Hopefully they're still good since I bombed the tank with EI ferts all at once for the entire week, yes I can do that... Just never have and dunno what will happen.... Either supreme plant growth or surpreme algae growth... Or maybe both...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I bombed the tank with EI ferts all at once for the entire week


That could have scary results... be sure to post pics! :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> That could have scary results... be sure to post pics! :hihi:


Haha, after selling the SAE's I'm already seeing some staghorn or hair algae! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Here you go, Jeff. After this, I am charging, lol:


Jeff, as of late,
those asking for bad poetry makes my belly ache.
Speaking to non-c, my muse
is what often ignites my writing fuse.
For others, I grasp for words
Alas, most aren't fit for birds
Your grandmother with paint, has much talent.
And your father taking care of your tanks shows he is quite gallant.
Before you stew, 
onto you:
I suspect while you were visiting Taiwan,
your idea for a dutch tank was spawn.
Much has developed as of late;
I must say your tank is starting to look really great.
Heed this warning about collectoritis,
It's known to cause gingivitis. 
Don't worry, I haven't forgotten our trade,
Though, not quite yet, as my plants are still frayed
as I have often used a band-aid
instead of applying a hand grenade.
So this bad poetry should give you some thought
about giving me a full tank shot.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

...collectroritis....gingivitis... nice rhime!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hhahahaha! Thats one hell of a poem! Thanks Sara! 
Pics!! 
Dead amano that looks like a rili.... Gonna have to slightly "underdose" the millers.... gonna switch to Plantex, millers has too much copper~ Or atleast I think thats the reason they're dying...









Nice Fat oto, maybe thats why they're laying on the substrate from time to time? Too fat to move? 


















First okish shot of harlequins... 



























S. Bihar and Persicaria sp. 'sao paulo' both growing about an inch a week... Mostly less



























ALGAE!!!!









Alternanthera sp?









Pogostemon Stellatus 









Hygro tiger going emersed?









Blyxa experiencing some nice rootmedic root tabs!!









Can't get enough of this top view










Mystery Plants!









Ludwigia Panantal? 









FTS 









What do you guys think?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a cool looking school of fish bro. Are those the same as pork chop rasboras? I think your tanks looks better now. Cleaner.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking nice, dude!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> That's a cool looking school of fish bro. Are those the same as pork chop rasboras? I think your tanks looks better now. Cleaner.


They're different. Harlequins are Harlequins, Pork Chop(espei rasboras) are smaller and longer when it comes to the raito of height and length of the fish...  I like harlequins better since I like their plumper look.

Haha, it'll soon be crowded with stems... Although I'm limited to the substrate depth in the back behind the blyxa which sucks :tongue:




zachary908 said:


> Looking nice, dude!


Thanks!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats alot of blyxa!! look great!

i love your rasboras!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> thats alot of blyxa!! look great!
> 
> i love your rasboras!


Thanks! Now that you mention it, I actually notice how much they're grown... Kinda scary!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hopefully I can sell some soon so I can buy some other plants...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i want some! too bad i dont have money


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i want some! too bad i dont have money


Haha, no $$, no plants....  
Although I'd be happy to ship you some once I get everything I need.... or want....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha tell me about it!

I wasnt really asking for plants, but since your offering  i have mulberry leaves, not sure if you even have shrimp though. lol!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> haha tell me about it!
> 
> I wasnt really asking for plants, but since your offering  i have mulberry leaves, not sure if you even have shrimp though. lol!


Haha I got plenty of those, although they're slowly starting to become thinner and thinner despite of being in the freezer.... But its sorta been 2 months... haha


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice top down shots as always! I wish everyone did these kinds of shots, they are awesome. Thanks for the pictures, they are awesome! Sorry about your amano. How old was he? Is it possible old age?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Nice top down shots as always! I wish everyone did these kinds of shots, they are awesome. Thanks for the pictures, they are awesome! Sorry about your amano. How old was he? Is it possible old age?


Sara... I think I might take a few top down shots today, just for you. It's a bit difficult though, since I have so much flow and my light is directly on top.

Jkan, everything is looking great as always. I'd ask for some blyxa but my tank is stuffed... and I have some plants in transit from Cardinal Tetra.. :hihi:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks! Now that you mention it, I actually notice how much they're grown... Kinda scary!


Since getting a new tank and having to restock it, totally, with small fish I have noticed how fast fish grow as well. I was looking at early and later pics and was really amazed. All my little fish are getting fat

Your tank is awesome BTW. I, too, like looking down into my tank from the top. I've always got my head stuck in my tank:icon_lol: The wife thinks I'm crazy cuz I gotta use my hands to shield the light, so most of the time it is more like having my entire upper body over my tank:help:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Nice top down shots as always! I wish everyone did these kinds of shots, they are awesome. Thanks for the pictures, they are awesome! Sorry about your amano. How old was he? Is it possible old age?


thanks! i'll be sure to take more in the future! he's still young. jsut go him from Rachel two week ago... sure what the problem is...


zachary908 said:


> Sara... I think I might take a few top down shots today, just for you. It's a bit difficult though, since I have so much flow and my light is directly on top.
> 
> Jkan, everything is looking great as always. I'd ask for some blyxa but my tank is stuffed... and I have some plants in transit from Cardinal Tetra.. :hihi:


Maybe we can make a trade for some downoi or some other stems you have in your tank... 
Just turn off you powerheads during picture time...Its what i do. 


[email protected] said:


> Since getting a new tank and having to restock it, totally, with small fish I have noticed how fast fish grow as well. I was looking at early and later pics and was really amazed. All my little fish are getting fat
> 
> Your tank is awesome BTW. I, too, like looking down into my tank from the top. I've always got my head stuck in my tank:icon_lol: The wife thinks I'm crazy cuz I gotta use my hands to shield the light, so most of the time it is more like having my entire upper body over my tank:help:


haha I know right?! My last addition of livestock will be some roselines... Problem 7+... gonna have to start saving up for some time..... 
I just put the light so the lighting is just right. glad you like them!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i love top down shots are beast!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i love top down shots are beast!


thanks:biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Maybe we can make a trade for some downoi or some other stems you have in your tank...
> Just turn off you powerheads during picture time...Its what i do.


Atm I seriously have no room... not even sure where I'm putting the plants from Cardinal Tetra.. I've got Collectoritis bad, dude! buy stuff and don't even have a place to put it. Does that make me a hoarder? :hihi:

Give me some time and I'll hook you up with some downoi eventually. 

Yeah, the lights are the main issue. But I raised em up today.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Atm I seriously have no room... not even sure where I'm putting the plants from Cardinal Tetra.. I've got Collectoritis bad, dude! buy stuff and don't even have a place to put it. Does that make me a hoarder? :hihi:
> 
> Give me some time and I'll hook you up with some downoi eventually.
> 
> Yeah, the lights are the main issue. But I raised em up today.


Hahaha me too bro. But I might keep it simple. Or try to at least. You could clear out a nice portion of downoi for me.  hehe. Then you'll have room! 

Dude I'm getting some BBA... Ughhhhh


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i just traded for some java fern that i dont even know where to put! we need to have a collectoritis anonymous group!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i just traded for some java fern that i dont even know where to put! we need to have a collectoritis anonymous group!


Haha should we create one?!  There probably already is one already 

I used to have that syndrome... Hopefully I can retain myself this time! :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i bet there is one... but nobody knows who the members are!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I just did a quick search of "collectoritis" on the social groups.... And there isn't one! So I'm gonna make one... 

Here


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha! i joined


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Woot! First member!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woop woop


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Now where's ma banner?!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you didnt even send me pics yet. haha


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just sent ya an album.... :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. Just saw the shots of the tank. Awesome man. (Better late than never:hihi

And I joined the club too.roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. Just saw the shots of the tank. Awesome man. (Better late than never:hihi
> 
> And I joined the club too.roud:


Haha woot! Thanks man!

The more the merrier


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

The tank looks healthy but can use a little bit more red on those pantenal crowns . I think you just need higher light but then again that's playing with fire... you gotta be up for it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nick, that pantanal Amy sent me is super red! Hopefully it will stay like that. I'm going to be ordering more soon, so if you have some available soon let me know cause I'll just get it off of you!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zach - I've got stumps only left lol. It's a rather picky stem plant so be careful with it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Zach - I've got stumps only left lol. It's a rather picky stem plant so be careful with it.


What's the secret, man?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> The tank looks healthy but can use a little bit more red on those pantenal crowns . I think you just need higher light but then again that's playing with fire... you gotta be up for it.


Haha yea I just put them in so they're gonna get red fast... Atleast thats what I hope! 
Higher light?! I already got 4 T5's on each side! Higher would be going MH.... Not sure if I wanna mess with those...  



zachary908 said:


> What's the secret, man?


High light, CO2 and Ferts... XD


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Higher would be going MH.... Not sure if I wanna mess with those...
> 
> High light, CO2 and Ferts... XD


I've gone the Halide route before.. they aren't anything special.. I've had better growth with my T5's...

Well derp.. I knew that, Jkan. I wasn't sure if they did better in a certain type of water


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I've gone the Halide route before.. they aren't anything special.. I've had better growth with my T5's...
> 
> Well derp.. I knew that, Jkan. I wasn't sure if they did better in a certain type of water


Haha I think I'll stick with T5's until I win the lottery or something...  

I think I read somewhere that they do best in soft water... But thats just my memory.. Which isn't always good


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I think they do best in soft water...


Probably right seems most needle leafed plants do. And all the cool plants...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Probably right seems most needle leafed plants do. And all the cool plants...


I have Pogostemon Erectus which is pretty needle leafed.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I have Pogostemon Erectus which is pretty needle leafed.


Do you have softwater? I may need to get some Pogostemon Erectus from you at some point.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a gh of about 3-4. So not really? LMK when ya want some...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I have a gh of about 3-4. So not really? LMK when ya want some...


PM me with whatcha got and price. May use it to replace the sessliflora not sure yet though.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Do we get membership cards?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> Do we get membership cards?


Hahaha nahhh


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha yea I just put them in so they're gonna get red fast... Atleast thats what I hope!
> Higher light?! I already got 4 T5's on each side! Higher would be going MH.... Not sure if I wanna mess with those...
> 
> 
> ...


What bulbs and fixture are you using? Sorry if I missed it. You probably have more than enough lighting from the sound of it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> What bulbs and fixture are you using? Sorry if I missed it. You probably have more than enough lighting from the sound of it.


I have a 4 bulb 24" T5HO fixture from aquatic life. Theres a link in the OP


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

if we had membership cards, it wouldnt be anonymous!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> if we had membership cards, it wouldnt be anonymous!


We could actually make some if there was a fee that members paid just for the card. Nothing more nothing less. But they would probably have to be bought in bulk...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah. Haha all three of us!


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha there are 5 of us! Invite more people!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh, im sorry 5..


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> oh, im sorry 5..


Why good morning!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Afternoon, young chaps. How are you this fine day? :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got up after a nice 10 hour sleep which I haven't had in a longgg time. Haha, now that I think of it, I have a lot of homework to do.... AP US History is a PITA..


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Better get crackin, Dude!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got a few hours to spare.... 

How bout all of teens out there?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

lol, it's already 2:00 PM where I'm at.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha true... 

I still remember the days when I had little to no homework on the weekends....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I still remember the days when I had little to no homework on the weekends....


I'm homeschooled, dude... all my school is "homework" :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I'm homeschooled, dude... all my school is "homework" :hihi:


Lucky.... I think both homeschooled and public school have their benefits....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Halloween! Pics! 

Blyxa has grown alot this past week. So has everything else...









ID?









ID?









Love this stem... but ID?









New Top View









P. Erectus recovering from replanting









Close up of S. Bihar


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Blyxa looking good!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Eichornia diversifolia - total weed of a stem. Very beautiful, but requires heavy trimming. 



jkan0228 said:


> Love this stem... but ID?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's what I like to hear!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

P. Erectus looks good. roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lots and lots of branching going on.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!! the stems in my 10g have grown so much!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What stems are they?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

rotalas macrandra and rotundifolia. and bacopa monnieri... the anubias has grown alot too, it needs to be filled and trimmed. the stems are restricting flow!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha yea once they block the flow you know it's time to trim!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its been time to trim for a long time. i really need to do a 100% WC and take the bottom third off the plants. and bleach dip the rest. im just too lazy!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> its been time to trim for a long time. i really need to do a 100% WC and take the bottom third off the plants. and bleach dip the rest. im just too lazy!


Sunna be such a PITA. Lol. So much work!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i know! thats why im dreading it!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i know! thats why im dreading it!


Breakt it up into parts and do them one at a time. It's what I do with my homework. Or atleast what I try to do..... 

Getting some Hygro Lancea this week! Also some S. Repens from Tom and another mini package from Chad with a few stuff.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im doing it all at once. that way i can be sure the bba is out


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> im doing it all at once. that way i can be sure the bba is out


Im getting some BBA too. I was tweaking with the co2 too much so now I'm just keeping it as it is and hopefully it'll go away. But I'm also slowly increasing it day by day so hopefully when I max out I can keep it that way.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

when my power came back on, i noticed some bba had browned from no light


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> when my power came back on, i noticed some bba had browned from no light


I think they turn white or red when they die right?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i thought thats what they turned when bleached...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i thought thats what they turned when bleached...


With h202. But yea. Dunno how to know if theyre dead naturally.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Happy Halloween! Pics!
> 
> Blyxa has grown alot this past week. So has everything else...
> 
> ...


One healthy looking tank! Would look good with some Roselines!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> One healthy looking tank! Would look good with some Roselines!


Thanks! Yup that's the plan! Haha but right after I add a CFS500 to this thing.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Heres a timeline of the diatom covered cholla wood:
The first log was added at around 3:30pm yesterday and the last pic was around 7pm 

































The second one: added at 8pm and the last pic was this morning

























 I love my algae crew....

Btw, just got a stem of Hygrophila Lancea which doesn't look so good... Will post pics of it bounces back. It is currently next to the crypt which has full on light. No shading, none. Right in the path of the powerhead so co2, ferts, lighting shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's some serious work your little algae crew did.

So you are growing the lancea submersed?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> That's some serious work your little algae crew did.
> 
> So you are growing the lancea submersed?


Yup, its not crisp and dry but still "planty?"


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Yup, its not crisp and dry but still "planty?"


I'm sure it will transition okay.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I'm sure it will transition okay.


Hopefully. The trader said it was grown emersed by it looks like it has submersed leaves.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I was shocked after I got my first Oto they really work hard, I have no plecos but they eat the wood too, right? Some one at GWAPA told me that shrimp go crazy over Cholla too when it first dropped in the tank.

Now you can make a Cholla Riccia tree!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> I was shocked after I got my first Oto they really work hard, I have no plecos but they eat the wood too, right? Some one at GWAPA told me that shrimp go crazy over Cholla too when it first dropped in the tank.
> 
> Now you can make a Cholla Riccia tree!


Hahaha yup! 

They need some wood for their diet to grow well

Haha I might make a cholla wood moss tree. But not riccia. It'll be too much!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Btw, how much lighting should I decrease to? Since I'm slowly getting signs of BBA after I removed my siamese.... They're currently 11-8pm, 9 hours. Maybe reduce to 7?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

My new baby: _Hygrophila Lancea_


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> My new baby: _Hygrophila Lancea_


That is a cool lookin plant. Don't worry about it. I have noticed that Hygros tend to go through an almost Crypt melt type thing. All of mine melted some leaves and looked really bad for a little bit until they adjusted. It should be good.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice lancea!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha thanks in the boost of confidence. But this one is supposedly to grow rather slow.  

I'm gonna take pics everyday now to see how it grows.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha thanks in the boost of confidence. But this one is supposedly to grow rather slow.
> 
> I'm gonna take pics everyday now to see how it grows.


I hate slow growers. My H. polysperma 'sunset' is a slow grower. Makes me crazy. I want it to get taller so a can propagate a bunch of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude H. Sunset is by far the fastest plant I've had ever..... Had to throw it out.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Dude H. Sunset is by far the fastest plant I've had ever..... Had to throw it out.


For some reason, all my other plants are outgrowing it really fast. I don't get it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> For some reason, all my other plants are outgrowing it really fast. I don't get it.


Hahaha is this in your emersed setup? Well everything is slower.... Except for your frickin glosso. :hihi:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> ID?


Looks like Heteranthera Zosterifolia 'Stargrass to me. Looks nice and healthy too, as do all your plants


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I hate slow growers. My H. polysperma 'sunset' is a slow grower. Makes me crazy. I want it to get taller so a can propagate a bunch of it.:thumbsup:


My Sunset Hygro grows like crazy. Thing would literally grow an inch or more over night. It hasn't started growing like that in my new tank though, and I don't know why. Everything is the same, other than I have LOTS more lighting in this tank. Hopefully it'll pick up again. I got a big spot that I need to fill in with it and I've already sold all the other clippings.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha is this in your emersed setup? Well everything is slower.... Except for your frickin glosso. :hihi:


Lol. I have it in there and in 3 tanks. It is doing well in the 20 gallon under the higher light, but everywhere else it is slow as molasses up hill in the winter.:hihi:



[email protected] said:


> My Sunset Hygro grows like crazy. Thing would literally grow an inch or more over night. It hasn't started growing like that in my new tank though, and I don't know why. Everything is the same, other than I have LOTS more lighting in this tank. Hopefully it'll pick up again. I got a big spot that I need to fill in with it and I've already sold all the other clippings.


If you find the secret, share. As will I. If it happens that you end up needing more, let me know. If I get some to grow well, I will gladly part with a few stems.:icon_smil


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like Heteranthera Zosterifolia 'Stargrass to me. Looks nice and healthy too, as do all your plants


Thanks man!  the only problem right now is dealing with a little BBA. 



[email protected] said:


> My Sunset Hygro grows like crazy. Thing would literally grow an inch or more over night. It hasn't started growing like that in my new tank though, and I don't know why. Everything is the same, other than I have LOTS more lighting in this tank. Hopefully it'll pick up again. I got a big spot that I need to fill in with it and I've already sold all the other clippings.


Haha dude when I was still dosing PPS-Pro, it would grow about 2" over night...... It started shading too much space so I just threw it in the trash.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I have it in there and in 3 tanks. It is doing well in the 20 gallon under the higher light, but everywhere else it is slow as molasses up hill in the winter.:hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> If you find the secret, share. As will I. If it happens that you end up needing more, let me know. If I get some to grow well, I will gladly part with a few stems.:icon_smil


Haha sometimes plants just grow slow for some reason...... 

You won't wanna trade it. It's illegal to ship.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha sometimes plants just grow slow for some reason......
> 
> You won't wanna trade it. It's illegal to ship.


Lol. That is true.

Not if no one knows.:icon_wink:hihi: On a serious note though, that sucks that it is illegal to ship. I hate that.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol it grows so fast that there's literally no point in having it in your tank. Just buy one stem and let it rip. The price would probably be 10cents a stem.... Haha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Lol it grows so fast that there's literally no point in having it in your tank. Just buy one stem and let it rip. The price would probably be 10cents a stem.... Haha


Lol.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

My polysperma is a weed... I could probably trim 20x foot long stems a week..... Might be exaggerating a bit, but point is.. it's a weed. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha my Hygro tiger is pretty much the same speed. But it grows at a more horizontal rate. Trimmed a 5' stem a few weeks ago. 

Btw Zach here is your P. Erectus: for some reason it's growing a lot slower but probably because it's branching much more due to EI.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Btw, how much lighting should I decrease to? Since I'm slowly getting signs of BBA after I removed my siamese.... They're currently 11-8pm, 9 hours. Maybe reduce to 7?


Why decrease lighting because of BBA? I'd increase flow/ Co2.

Hopefully the erectus will start growing faster!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Why decrease lighting because of BBA? I'd increase flow/ Co2.
> 
> Hopefully the erectus will start growing faster!



Well it's more like keeping the co2 at the same level. But Keeping the lighting Shorter always helps with algae. No?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well it's more like keeping the co2 at the same level. But Keeping the lighting Shorter always helps with algae. No?


Yeah, basically inconsistent Co2... which is what the extra flow should help with. It will better distribute it. I suppose, to an extent.. Either way though, if you find the sweet spot for your co2 it shouldn't grow.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Yeah, basically inconsistent Co2... which is what the extra flow should help with. It will better distribute it. I suppose, to an extent.. Either way though, if you find the sweet spot for your co2 it shouldn't grow.


Yep! Right now I probably don't have enough flow.... Gonna have to get the CFS 500 pretty soon. Unless someone wants to borrow me a koralia.... XD 

After I install the CFS500, I'll probably place the 425 on the right side.... Zach, is your LFS having an end of the year clearance or anything? :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Yep! Right now I probably don't have enough flow.... Gonna have to get the CFS 500 pretty soon. Unless someone wants to borrow me a koralia.... XD
> 
> After I install the CFS500, I'll probably place the 425 on the right side.... Zach, is your LFS having an end of the year clearance or anything? :hihi:


I love flow, I'm considering adding another Korallia... :hihi:

Ha, Not that I know of, I'll let you know though. roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I love flow, I'm considering adding another Korallia... :hihi:
> 
> Ha, Not that I know of, I'll let you know though. roud:


Haha me too.... But that would just be too much equipment.... :hihi:

Maybe you can add a secret TPT discount too...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha me too.... But that would just be too much equipment.... :hihi:
> 
> Maybe you can add a secret TPT discount too...


If you are giving TPT discounts, count me in.roud::hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It seems like most folks that get the CFS 500 are ready to ditch it after a couple of months, not all but most. They problems seem to be hoses kinked from improper packing, top lid of filter needs to be played with to insure no leaks, and the hose inlets break off the lid of the filter, are you sure you want to out yourself through this torture??

Just curious what do these filters go for $$$$?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> It seems like most folks that get the CFS 500 are ready to ditch it after a couple of months, not all but most. They problems seem to be hoses kinked from improper packing, top lid of filter needs to be played with to insure no leaks, and the hose inlets break off the lid of the filter, are you sure you want to out yourself through this torture??
> 
> Just curious what do these filters go for $$$$?


Well I've heard good stories about it too. But bad ones also. 

It's 60$ shipped. Its one hell of a price.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Can you move the P. erectus over a bit to a shadier area if you decide not to lower the lighting? It could help with your BBA. That plant seemed to be a magnet for algae on the lowest leaves for me as the tank became crowded with plants. Usually I would just top it off and uproot the nasty parts and replant it when that happened.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Can you move the P. erectus over a bit to a shadier area if you decide not to lower the lighting? It could help with your BBA. That plant seemed to be a magnet for algae on the lowest leaves for me as the tank became crowded with plants. Usually I would just top it off and uproot the nasty parts and replant it when that happened.


I won't lower the lighting but maybe just decrease the photo period a bit. It's currently 1-8pm. And I've noticed that the BBA is growing on my S. Bihar, cholla wood and some of the glass. 

I've also noticed that the P. Erectus has become very firm ever since it started branching like crazy. Literally. There's like 10 stems now instead of 1.... Crazy plant growth.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's the H. Lancea yesterday










And here it is as of now:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Are you sure you didn't accidentally post the same picture twice? 


Just kidding. :hihi:
Looks good though!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good, Jkan.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

if you click the picture and use the arrow keys, it changes! nice plant!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Are you sure you didn't accidentally post the same picture twice?
> 
> 
> Just kidding. :hihi:
> Looks good though!


Hahaha very funny.  yea its one slow grower......  how is yours doing? 



zachary908 said:


> Looks good, Jkan.


Thanks bro. 
You too. 


orchidman said:


> if you click the picture and use the arrow keys, it changes! nice plant!


Hopefully it'll actually start growing! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hopefully! then you can share!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> hopefully! then you can share!


At a price. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

muauahahhahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Lol it grows so fast that there's literally no point in having it in your tank. Just buy one stem and let it rip. The price would probably be 10cents a stem.... Haha


I have seen leaves floating in my tank of the Hygro, just the leaves mind you. I left them in figuring my snails would eat it as it decayed, right? A ROOT actually grew from that leaf!!:icon_conf I started a whole new plant from it, I couldn't believe it. I really like it though, especially when it's really light green and starts getting the pink veins in it. Such a beautiful weed:icon_bigg


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha very funny.  yea its one slow grower......  how is yours doing?


Mine is growing so fast emersed that i actually had to throw out a few stems yesterday... D:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have seen leaves floating in my tank of the Hygro, just the leaves mind you. I left them in figuring my snails would eat it as it decayed, right? A ROOT actually grew from that leaf!!:icon_conf I started a whole new plant from it, I couldn't believe it. I really like it though, especially when it's really light green and starts getting the pink veins in it. Such a beautiful weed:icon_bigg


Haha that's why it's invasive.... A leaf can literally take over an entire habitat. Same goes with wisteria. Just that it's not invassive. 
For decaying leaves that float I just remove them since they mess up your water quality.  
Beautiful but can get you into some trouble. Just like some other things in life. :hihi: 


AzFishKid said:


> Mine is growing so fast emersed that i actually had to throw out a few stems yesterday... D:


wow bro.... SEND THEM TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Not even kidding.....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I sorta used up all my CO2 in my 10lb tank already.... Which I filled at the beginning of October.... I run an insane bps so is this possible?...


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> So I sorta used up all my CO2 in my 10lb tank already.... Which I filled at the beginning of October.... I run an insane bps so is this possible?...



10 pounds in 6 weeks? It's probably leaking

^ Also that sounds like a diet plan


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would soap your lines and reg for leaks. I have 20 lbs on 3 tanks and they last 6 months.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea thats what I was thinking.... Are there any specific places I should check?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

All of your connections from the Co2 tank to the planted tank


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

chad320 said:


> All of your connections from the Co2 tank to the planted tank


Yup. Just checked all of them with a nice fat wrench. Including the bubble counter.  

All won't budge so I'll hold off on the soap check for now. 

Just got a new 10 pounder and will update later.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So my otos seems to be alot more active without the co2 running..... And The new 10 pounder only pushes 700psi but that may be because it was in the freezing car for 2 hours.... 

Anyways. 
Just hacked the left. Gonna keep the right and middle a secret.  









Anyone wanna buy some blyxa?!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jkan, how much blyxa you got, and what are you asking per stem?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> wow bro.... SEND THEM TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Not even kidding.....


Well, bummer. I threw out 7 stems and only have 3 left. Are you interested in a few?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Well, bummer. I threw out 7 stems and only have 3 left. Are you interested in a few?


What stems are you throwing out, Phillip?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> What stems are you throwing out, Phillip?


Emersed _Hygrophila lancea_. They're already dried up in my trash can. :hihi: This was a few days ago.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Jkan, how much blyxa you got, and what are you asking per stem?


Got about 20 left? 0.50/stem. Buy 3 get one free.  



AzFishKid said:


> Well, bummer. I threw out 7 stems and only have 3 left. Are you interested in a few?





zachary908 said:


> What stems are you throwing out, Phillip?





AzFishKid said:


> Emersed _Hygrophila lancea_. They're already dried up in my trash can. :hihi: This was a few days ago.



Heck yea I am. First dibs. If your throwing them out.... You might as well send them to my trash can.  I'll even pay shipping.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Got about 20 left? 0.50/stem. Buy 3 get one free.


How long are you going to have the blyxa available. I would like some, but can't get any till Black Friday.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Emersed _Hygrophila lancea_. They're already dried up in my trash can. :hihi: This was a few days ago.


Dude!!! Let me know next time you have some. 



jkan0228 said:


> Got about 20 left? 0.50/stem. Buy 3 get one free.


If you can wait a couple days I'll take it all.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> How long are you going to have the blyxa available. I would like some, but can't get any till Black Friday.





zachary908 said:


> Dude!!! Let me know next time you have some.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can wait a couple days I'll take it all.




Would both of you like to have a face off?  haha yea I'll be here. Probably get more on black Friday. 
It's still 2 weeks away right?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Would both of you like to have a face off?  haha yea I'll be here. Probably get more on black Friday.
> It's still 2 weeks away right?


Lol. I can wait till then. I kind of have no choice, no money till then.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Would both of you like to have a face off?  haha yea I'll be here. Probably get more on black Friday.
> It's still 2 weeks away right?


Lol, if cable needs it he can have it, I can always grab some off of another member, just figured I'd hit you up first. I can probably get money in the bank Monday...

How much are you wanting, Cable?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I can wait till then. I kind of have no choice, no money till then.:hihi:


Although if there's another buyer before you guys I'll just give it to them. Since this thing grows pretty fast. Already trimmed 40+ stems and I still got this much left. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Lol, if cable needs it he can have it, I can always grab some off of another member, just figured I'd hit you up first. I can probably get money in the bank Monday...
> 
> How much are you wanting, Cable?


I'll let you 2 sort things out.  

If you guys don't mind, I can trim them first to give you an exact so to how many are left.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Lol, if cable needs it he can have it, I can always grab some off of another member, just figured I'd hit you up first. I can probably get money in the bank Monday...
> 
> How much are you wanting, Cable?


Probably enough to make the shipping worth it at least. But I only have a 10 gallon tank to put it in. So not a lot. Can't get any till I get paid again though. That is why I have to wait.



jkan0228 said:


> Although if there's another buyer before you guys I'll just give it to them. Since this thing grows pretty fast. Already trimmed 40+ stems and I still got this much left. :hihi:


Lol. I got no problem waiting. Just let me know in a couple of weeks if you have any.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Go for it Zach. I really don't have any money. Not till the 24th anyway.



jkan0228 said:


> I'll let you 2 sort things out.
> 
> If you guys don't mind, I can trim them first to give you an exact so to how many are left.


I am not too fussed. Just glad someone has some they are willing to let go of. I will hit you up when I get paid again to see if you have any.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Alright, Jkan, I can cash my checks on Monday, and most likely get money in the bank that night. So.. if you still have it then let me know.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha I probably will.... This stuff for some reason isn't selling so good.  

Take it easy cable. Always gonna have some enough to fill a 10G.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I probably will.... This stuff for some reason isn't selling so good.
> 
> Take it easy cable. Always gonna have some enough to fill a 10G.


Sounds good to me.:thumbsup::icon_cool


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I probably will.... This stuff for some reason isn't selling so good.


Lots of people selling it, and it grows fast. That's the issue.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha yup. That's why I'm selling it cheap. Atleast I think I am....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone wanna buy some EICHHORNIA DIVERSIFOLIA? 
Saving some money for a CFS 500 and roselines.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I know someone with a CFS 500 and he's already done all the little modification, etc. but wants to sell it but has it listed in our club, I told him if nobody bites I might know someone that wants it (you), he wants $20 plus shipping.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why does he wanna sell it? So there aren't any leaks?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

No, he's a meticulous kinda person and says that it takes about 10 minutes of fiddling around with the lid to get it on correctly but after it's done there are no leaks or any other problems, plus I think he might be a little paranoid about it leaking because the filters do have a history of problems.

I wouldn't have passed along the info if there was any problems.

I've never even looked at them on line for pricing, what is the normal price?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

From ebay it's 60$ shipped.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I was just reading up on your EICHHORNIA DIVERSIFOLIA, it seem like a fairly demanding plant but it looks very interesting, I have enough light and dose EI plus Fe but my substrate is Flourite. How has it been growing for you and what diameter is the plants and what do you want for it?

I went back a bit in your journal and Speedie said it's a weed of a stem and needs lots of pruning, that was kinda the opposite of the APC plantfinder, what has been your experience with the plant?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> I was just reading up on your EICHHORNIA DIVERSIFOLIA, it seem like a fairly demanding plant but it looks very interesting, I have enough light and dose EI plus Fe but my substrate is Flourite. How has it been growing for you and what diameter is the plants?


When the leaves are fully open, it's about 4". But that will probably changed within each setup. Haha it's a very easy stem. Grows very fast.  but not like weed fast. Slightly slower on recovery. But once the new shoot comes out, it's just as fast. 

Any pics of the CFS500?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

jkan0228 said:


> From ebay it's 60$ shipped.


Wow, That's pretty cheap for a new one, I think shipping from DC to the west coast would be $20, so it could save you $20 if you don't mind used, he bought it for a new tank in May, June or so.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> Wow, That's pretty cheap for a new one, I think shipping from DC to the west coast would be $20, so it could save you $20 if you don't mind used, he bought it for a new tank in May, June or so.


Pics are worth a thousand words.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Looky Looky show me the Filter, huh

I guess it's a little less used, since September.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hehehe well I only got a few: What modifications did they make? O.O

Haha sorry but I'm not that good with this kind of stuff


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Can we have more pictures?:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Can we have more pictures?:hihi:


Trimming the rest of my blyxa today... Will show a pic of the ugly stems... :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a cellphone pic FTS. 









The Eichhornia Diversifolia is growing fairly fast now that it's accustomed to this tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good, Jkan! I think you need some more stem plants :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha oh they're in there alright.  the P. Erectus is growing pretty slow..... Might pull out the H. Tiger once and for all so it won't grow like mad anymore. 

The P. Erectus is about the same pace as my H. Lancea.  
But recovery from replanting is typically about this slow. So.... It kinda sucks. Haha 

Although I'll have some E. Diversifolia to trim pretty soon if you wanna try them.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Btw any idea of what this is? Came from my blyxa.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Flower?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hopefully! 
Just spotted a second.  look closely!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool flowers man, and the tank is growing in nicely. Will definitely be great when the stem plants grow in more.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Cool flowers man, and the tank is growing in nicely. Will definitely be great when the stem plants grow in more.


Haha yup! I can visualize it! 

Can't wait for these 2 to grow!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey, do you still have Blyxa available? I sold some Glosso the other day.:icon_twis


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Give me a number and I'll see. Trimmed about 70 +/- this weekend. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Give me a number and I'll see. Trimmed about 70 +/- this weekend. :hihi:


How much were you asking per stem again?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

0.50.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> 0.50.


Maybe 12? I am just looking to put a group in a 10 gallon tank, but I don't want a whole ton.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice flower on the Blyxa, that's a first for me.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe 12? I am just looking to put a group in a 10 gallon tank, but I don't want a whole ton.


I'll have to see. There's someone before you. Not much left.  



150EH said:


> Nice flower on the Blyxa, that's a first for me.


thanks! LMK if you want some of the E. Diversifolia.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> I'll have to see. There's someone before you. Not much left.


If not, I can wait. I know I originally told you next week, so I am not gonna throw a fit.:icon_smil


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> If not, I can wait. I know I originally told you next week, so I am not gonna throw a fit.:icon_smil


Im sure I'll have more soon. But I think I may have trimmed it wrong....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Im sure I'll have more soon. But I think I may have trimmed it wrong....


Uh-oh. DUNdundunnnnnn.





Sorry, need to lay off the Mt. Dew.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Uh-oh. DUNdundunnnnnn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha do you have any info on it! Do you just move it? Or do you trim them one by one? Cuz that's what I did.  

The person before you only asked for 4 stems so I should be ok.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha do you have any info on it! Do you just move it? Or do you trim them one by one? Cuz that's what I did.
> 
> The person before you only asked for 4 stems so I should be ok.


I would imagine it would be like any other stem plant. Trim it right above a node strip the bottom leaves off and plant it? I could be wrong though.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I would imagine it would be like any other stem plant. Trim it right above a node strip the bottom leaves off and plant it? I could be wrong though.


Well I'm talking about trimming and not necesarily replanting. I've trimmed some for a few days now and can't really see any signs of healing or new growth. I should just give it a few days right?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Well I'm talking about trimming and not necesarily replanting. I've trimmed some for a few days now and can't really see any signs of healing or new growth. I should just give it a few days right?


Probably. I would imagine that trimming it would be a bit of a shock for the plant. If it does not recover then worry, but give it a few days to see what happens.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Where is this algae you are complaining about? I popped some popcorn and settled down before your thread and see nothing. Tank looks very nice!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Probably. I would imagine that trimming it would be a bit of a shock for the plant. If it does not recover then worry, but give it a few days to see what happens.


Nothing has happened to the blyxa. No new growth..... However. I spy another flower bud from a stem that I did not trim.  
The other 2 haven't made mug progress in development or height. 



sewingalot said:


> Where is this algae you are complaining about? I popped some popcorn and settled down before your thread and see nothing. Tank looks very nice!


I haven't posted any pics yet.... There's some BBA on the new S. Repens and C. Helferi. Mostly on the broader leafed plants. 

There's something else that I noticed a few days ago. String algae. Literally just strings coming out from a very small rhizome. Almost invisible...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I wouldn't think you trim Blyxa like that, this is what you guys are talking about, right? Ok then I'll continue, it's kinda like a Val or Sword even and even though it's grouped as a stem I would think of it more like a rosette plant that you need to either peel like an onion to get rid of the old outer leaves and after they grow a little I would think you could divide them.

When my Vals get older yellowing leaves that need to come off, I just take my tongs and shake the plant a little by brushing it back and forth, I try to do this to all my plants daily if they are the collecting dust type, it keeps them clean(er).


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> I wouldn't think you trim Blyxa like that, this is what you guys are talking about, right? Ok then I'll continue, it's kinda like a Val or Sword even and even though it's grouped as a stem I would think of it more like a rosette plant that you need to either peel like an onion to get rid of the old outer leaves and after they grow a little I would think you could divide them.
> 
> When my Vals get older yellowing leaves that need to come off, I just take my tongs and shake the plant a little by brushing it back and forth, I try to do this to all my plants daily if they are the collecting dust type, it keeps them clean(er).


Well I trimmed my blyxa like any other stem plant and I would expect them to recover really fast being the weeds that they are..... Or they might shoot out new plantlets from the ground? Anyways they all look somewhat like this right now:









On a side note, my P. Sao Paulo and S. bihar, the 2 slowest stems in my tank. Are actually doing quite well from their previous trim only a week ago. 



















BBA 









String algae sorry for the unclear cell phone pic. It's also very thin so that makes it hardy.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Some cool plants you got . How do you get rid off those string algea?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Some cool plants you got . How do you get rid off those string algea?


Wish I knew.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

not sure about the blyxa


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

For the string algae I would try a wooden skewer sick and twist it in the mass of the algae. Sometimes it sticks to the stick and makes removal pretty easy. Have you tried Excel OD on your BBA? It works for me, depending on whether you have Excel sensitive plants. As for the blyxa, just let it go. It will produce side shoots that you can snip off. I usually pull the whole plant once it gets taller and lanky looking and trim the side shoots off and trim the main plant down to only one root showing and replant all of them. You have got a great start to a nice tank, good work!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice algae! Pretty much ditto on what Chad said. Especially on the blyxa. Anytime I tried trimming it, the plant ended up looking like yours or melting away. When is the last time you reall cleaned your filter? I tend to get that hairy gunk when I let down on maintenance.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well.... I have a sump so I can't really clean it.... I do however have pads over the bioballs that I cleaned 2 weeks ago. I've gone much longer without them and didn't have any issues like this. Being that I recently removed my SAE's a month ago and killed off my amanos again.... for the 3rd time with copper. That there was no one to clean the algae? Yea I first killed off my amano because of neglet, then it was CO2 overdose and now its just because of copper in the Millers. HOWEVER my plantex and DTPA just got here today and will be changing up immediately. Anyone wanna sponsor me some shrimp?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, are you still hinting around about shrimp? LOL. If I didn't just send off the majority of my yellows and still have 20 to fulfill on a trade, I'd help you out. But to be honest, they are lazy on algae eating. I'd say going from practically no fertilizer to a lot and loosing the amanos and SAEs are definitely what caused your recent breakout. Rachel seems to get amanos in pretty cheap, have you contacted her? That is one shrimp I have yet to try out. Are they as awesome for algae eating as they claim in your opinion?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Haha, are you still hinting around about shrimp? LOL. If I didn't just send off the majority of my yellows and still have 20 to fulfill on a trade, I'd help you out. But to be honest, they are lazy on algae eating. I'd say going from practically no fertilizer to a lot and loosing the amanos and SAEs are definitely what caused your recent breakout. Rachel seems to get amanos in pretty cheap, have you contacted her? That is one shrimp I have yet to try out. Are they as awesome for algae eating as they claim in your opinion?


Hahahaha nah. Are you talking about your yellows being lazy? Since my amanos were monsterous... Yea thats what I thought....  thats probably due to the cause of BBA too... Hahaha funny thing. I've gotten my second and third batch from her.  
Yes they are monstrous at eating algae. I saw them eating algae on my crypts before and I could literally see the algae coming off. No joke.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Amazing shrimp. The yellows like the stuff on the glass, but don't really care for much of anything else it seems, must perfer the soft diet, lol. They are strange little fish, but I did go over a month without feeding them in the 15, and they managed to not only survive but get over 100 in population on just algae, so who knows? Maybe they are just too small to make a noticeable dent. Too cool on the crypt algae stripping. That would be a cool video. I <3 Rachel. LOL.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Amazing shrimp. The yellows like the stuff on the glass, but don't really care for much of anything else it seems, must perfer the soft diet, lol. They are strange little fish, but I did go over a month without feeding them in the 15, and they managed to not only survive but get over 100 in population on just algae, so who knows? Maybe they are just too small to make a noticeable dent. Too cool on the crypt algae stripping. That would be a cool video. I <3 Rachel. LOL.


Yea I guess.... They're known to be mostly eating detritus and dying plants and leaves etc. Maybe they ate each other as they died off? :hihi:

I love rachel too! She gave me express shipping on my first transaction with her which cost just as much as the livestock.... Felt kinda bad...:tongue:
A plus is that she always includes extras! Might get my roselines from her too.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I no longer buy fish from anyone but her. Seems much more practical and she really seems to QT those fish well, especially the otos. I liked the fact the SAE ate the bba apparently, but the jerk ate everything else as well. Maybe the key is to get them young and trade them in as they age? But that seemed wrong to me, lol.

I would love to see that algae under a microscope. It looks a lot like a cyano to me. Have you thought about upping your nitrates some? Maybe an extra 1/2 teaspoon a week?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I no longer buy fish from anyone but her. Seems much more practical and she really seems to QT those fish well, especially the otos. I liked the fact the SAE ate the bba apparently, but the jerk ate everything else as well. Maybe the key is to get them young and trade them in as they age? But that seemed wrong to me, lol.
> 
> I would love to see that algae under a microscope. It looks a lot like a cyano to me. Have you thought about upping your nitrates some? Maybe an extra 1/2 teaspoon a week?


same! healthiest fish ever! i only buy from her, unless there is something i really want and she cant get it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I no longer buy fish from anyone but her. Seems much more practical and she really seems to QT those fish well, especially the otos. I liked the fact the SAE ate the bba apparently, but the jerk ate everything else as well. Maybe the key is to get them young and trade them in as they age? But that seemed wrong to me, lol.
> 
> I would love to see that algae under a microscope. It looks a lot like a cyano to me. Have you thought about upping your nitrates some? Maybe an extra 1/2 teaspoon a week?


Yea same here. I have The Wet Spot just a half hour from me so I get fish there that I can't get from Rachel. 

Haha I'll send you some? Algae via priority mail.  

I will give the extra 1/2 teaspoon a try. What's a good traget nitrate level with a normal bio load from the livestock? 



orchidman said:


> same! healthiest fish ever! i only buy from her, unless there is something i really want and she cant get it.


Yes! Three cheers for Rachel!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hip hip hurray!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Now that the turkey is in the oven. Here are some cellphone pics.  
Nice progress on the H. Lancea.  









Huge pondsnail... About 1cm plus in length. Haha 









Happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wow that is good progress on the lancea!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha thanks! It's in full light and flow.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I see why I asked about the Eichhornia diversifolia, it's pretty stem and fairly large in diameter and I do like the look of it but I have a big mess coming up when I put my new driftwood in the tank and some plants may have to go.

I was looking earlier in your thread and your S. repens really took off and was growing really well, I have S. porto velho and it has just been sitting there and not really growing at all. I did put some Osmocote tabs in the substrate about 10 days ago and it has perked up some but should be doing better. 

I recently added some new plumbing and my spraybar is 26 inches tall and placed vertically in the front corner of the tank, so far I'll have to say it's working great because my CO2 is distributed from the bottom up, the result has been C. wendtii grown & C wendtii v. tropica growing 10 to 12 inch leaves which is close to double what they have been in the past and the S. porto velho is right up front between the 2 Crypts and just wont grow. The same goes for my H. pinnatifida & Val nana they all just kinda stop growing with good CO2, EI dosing with Fe nightly. So I started to wonder if it could be my lighting is too bright as I have read growth may be stunted on at least 2 of these plants, but when my light was any lower it seemed the hole tank didn't really grow and I was paying too much attention to others saying high light wasn't as important as it was once thought to be.

I guess if all else fails I'll just need to scrap them and go with something else, like C. parva for a carpet being all my Crypts are growing like crazy.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> I see why I asked about the Eichhornia diversifolia, it's pretty stem and fairly large in diameter and I do like the look of it but I have a big mess coming up when I put my new driftwood in the tank and some plants may have to go.
> 
> I was looking earlier in your thread and your S. repens really took off and was growing really well, I have S. porto velho and it has just been sitting there and not really growing at all. I did put some Osmocote tabs in the substrate about 10 days ago and it has perked up some but should be doing better.
> 
> ...


Yea it has a diameter of 2-3" depending on if its shaded by other plants. If it is, it grows about less than 2".
Just LMK once you have your driftwood and not settled in.  

I'm having some BBA and string algae issues because my amanos died off due to copper(I think) and my SAE's I sold... Which S. repens are you talking about? This is my second carpet that I'm getting going. This second one is also sitting around right now. Although I do see lots of new growth. Mostly new shoots from the base. 

My CO2 comes out from the holes in my built in sump. It has a backward "L" shape so it also distributes quite evenly. It will be even better once I get that CFS500 from that club member of yours. 

For some reason, the P. Erectus thats right in front of the outflow isn't growing so fast. I planted about 10 stems and several of them have branched out so that now each stem has split into atleast 10. LMK if you want pics of what I'm talking about. 

I have yet to get my hands on some H. Pinnatifida. Not really one of my priorities right now. 

Maybe I could have the same problem? I now have 6 hours of lighting instead of the 9-10 hours i used to have... Probably a problem too.... Any insight on this?

Crypt Parva will grow super slow. Especially if it gets algae on it. Atleast thats what happened to me...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I need to try something different in my back right side so that may be a good idea. That was my only worry that APC claims, quote:

_E. diversifolia is a fast growing, robust plant if certain requirements are met. Lighting should be intense and in excess of 3 watts per gallon. The hobbyist should never allow the crowns of this plant to get shaded, or they will turn transparent and wither away. CO2 injection is necessary for large, vigorous stems. Adequate nitrate and phosphate supplementation is critical for this species and is perhaps the main reason why many hobbyists fail with this plant. Both of these nutrients should be kept on the rich side (5-20 ppm for nitrate, 1-2 ppm for phosphate). If these nutrients are lacking, the lower leaves of this plant will turn black. Iron and other micronutrients should also be dosed heavily for deep, emerald green foliage. If the hobbyist runs a water column or substrate rich in nutrients, the individual stems of this plant can reach an impressive diameter._

It just seemed so technical for a stem that Speedie claimed as weed like in growth with lots of trimming involved.

The S. repens was early in the thread maybe pages 2 or 3 but you showed weekly updates and it did very well.

I just thought C. parva because I get exceptional growth out of my Crypts but other plants people report as easy to grow carpets like DHG, S repens, etc., I can't grow so this tank is bass ackwards.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well it is a true weed. When it was transferring to my tank it was slow. But once it was acclimated, it took off. I can give you a few stems to try out if you like. And if they do just as well as I have, those are all the stems you'll need. 

Yea I completely tore out that carpet because they didn't have a good basis so they were so slow at recovery. So I'm redoing a carpet.  

If the Parva is shaded. It'll grow completely different. It'll have larger longer leaves that don't stay to the substrate. You'll get the opposite in direct light.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Yea same here. I have The Wet Spot just a half hour from me so I get fish there that I can't get from Rachel.
> 
> Haha I'll send you some? Algae via priority mail.
> 
> ...


Hip, hip, hooray! 

Sorry, I just saw this message. I never turn down algae, so hook me up. roud: As far as nitrates go, if you are still using all your lights, I'd be looking to at least 15 ppm. The super high lights help your tank eat those and other nutrients quickly. I don't like to run high nutrients in the water as I'm lazy. Turning your lights off a little earlier does wonders as well.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

would you be interested in looking at macro algae form a reef tank? chaeto to be exact.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Hip, hip, hooray!
> 
> Sorry, I just saw this message. I never turn down algae, so hook me up. roud: As far as nitrates go, if you are still using all your lights, I'd be looking to at least 15 ppm. The super high lights help your tank eat those and other nutrients quickly. I don't like to run high nutrients in the water as I'm lazy. Turning your lights off a little earlier does wonders as well.


Although whenever I order in larger amounts from Rachel, its still worth the shipping cost... Its 4$ an amano there which is like wow.... haha

Well apparently I have about 70G of water, being that the substrate takes up about 15 and the built in sump takes up about 10.... So with a 1.5tsp dose, it brings me at 18ppm which is pretty high I guess? 
I'm running my lights from 1-8, 7 hour photo period with all four lights one. I'll be sure to send you some! Pm coming your way. 

Btw got some new pics for my shrimp tank! 



orchidman said:


> would you be interested in looking at macro algae form a reef tank? chaeto to be exact.


Salty algae... tasty.... :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Have you tried testing your water at the beginning and end of the week for nitrates and seeing where they were at? Maybe something to do. You should be okay on ferts. I saw in this picture: http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z466/jkan0228/2ff08a32.jpg that your drop checker is dark green. Is it still that color? If so, I'd bump up your co2 some until it's a lighter green. That could be the issue right there. Using those lights with that amount of co2 seems a little off balance.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Have you tried testing your water at the beginning and end of the week for nitrates and seeing where they were at? Maybe something to do. You should be okay on ferts. I saw in this picture: http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z466/jkan0228/2ff08a32.jpg that your drop checker is dark green. Is it still that color? If so, I'd bump up your co2 some until it's a lighter green. That could be the issue right there. Using those lights with that amount of co2 seems a little off balance.


I'll have to try that sometime...  Nah its limegreen/yellow now. Question: Is this an amano?









Also got this on my Sao Paulo. Flower?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Almost looks like a huge cherry shrimp. No clue what it is. I've never had Amano shrimp. That is indeed a flower! And I must say your plants are looking fabulouso!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice flower man. And that looks almost like a ghost shrimp to me.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think it is an Amano, they have a little more color than Ghost shrimp sorta brown lines ans dots and they should get larger than Cherrys.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry for the double post! Not sure how that happened....



sewingalot said:


> Almost looks like a huge cherry shrimp. No clue what it is. I've never had Amano shrimp. That is indeed a flower! And I must say your plants are looking fabulouso!


Yea almost like a wild type.... 
Well amanos looks like this:










cableguy69846 said:


> Nice flower man. And that looks almost like a ghost shrimp to me.


Yea i know... Its like a hybrid of everything.... 



150EH said:


> I think it is an Amano, they have a little more color than Ghost shrimp sorta brown lines ans dots and they should get larger than Cherrys.


I got a batch of 20 amanos and I got a few that look like the photo above but most of them look like the pic I posted earlier...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you have any cherries in your tank? That thing is seriously wild cherry looking. Hey, you could name it that and sell it for top dollars. :hihi: I deleted your double post for you. I've done that a lot lately myself. lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Now I am confused.......

If you get an ID, let us know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Plants are looking great man! 

That first pic doesn't look like an Amano though....

Looks more like a mut cherry.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Do you have any cherries in your tank? That thing is seriously wild cherry looking. Hey, you could name it that and sell it for top dollars. :hihi: I deleted your double post for you. I've done that a lot lately myself. lol.


Nope, no shrimp.... Just "these" that I just added... Anyways, just contacted the seller and will see how it turns out. Thanks Sara! 



cableguy69846 said:


> Now I am confused.......
> 
> If you get an ID, let us know.:thumbsup:


Haha you're not the only one.... I most certainly will... 



Dempsey said:


> Plants are looking great man!
> 
> That first pic doesn't look like an Amano though....
> 
> Looks more like a mut cherry.


Thanks! I'm just leaving out the 80% of the tank covered in hair algae and BBA.... 

Yea it looks like one of the most mut shrimp that someone is selling on the NY forum


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Bring that mut shrimp to the pound!! lol

What are you doing to make your Sao Paulo flower? I have them also and the just seem to want to bush and grow.... and grow allot... To be honest though..... Most of the plants that I have had flower, flowered in low light...

Makes me think....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dempsey said:


> Bring that mut shrimp to the pound!! lol
> 
> What are you doing to make your Sao Paulo flower? I have them also and the just seem to want to bush and grow.... and grow allot... To be honest though..... Most of the plants that I have had flower, flowered in low light...
> 
> Makes me think....


Well nothing really... It's not in direct light or anything. I just dose EI with lots of iron.  It does quite well from recovering from trims. It around 3 new shoots. Pretty decent for a slow growing stem.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I'm thinking about changing this tank into a crypt tank... suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> So I'm thinking about changing this tank into a crypt tank... suggestions?


I like the tank how it is, and your plants are looking awesome, but I love crypts. Crypt-only/mostly tanks are awesome Maybe you could get another tank?:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> So I'm thinking about changing this tank into a crypt tank... suggestions?


Lower your light, they don't need as much as stems and you'll have a ton of algae if you don't.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Heres the tank as if now, not much to show though. I actually like my shrimp tank alot more now. :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Still looks good! Although I do think a crypt tank would be cool, been thinking about that myself.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank looks good man.roud:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

got hardscape?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Heres the tank as if now, not much to show though. I actually like my shrimp tank alot more now. :biggrin:


LMAO! Less Fuss Less Muss..


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

Fantastic evolution of your tank over a year or so. You've given me a few ideas. 

(Subscribed)


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So it appears I'm moving... Not far away... Maybe 10-15 miles from where I am now and I plan to completely tear down this tank and start over... Correctly this time and I need suggestions on what I should do next and on how to move this entire thing... 
For moving:

Take out livestock
Toss the plants
Keep livestock in spare 20G, no feeding for a week to minimize any waste that will build up
Setup tank in new home with new substrate, new plants. For substrate I'm thinking Eco mixed with AS? Or MTS with Akadama(much cheaper I think).
Add livestock back in

For new setup I'm thinking maybe just a low tech crypt tank with strictly substrate fertilizing? Never used MTS before or Eco mixed with AS... Kinda getting sick of EI and high light... Probably go back to it someday but for now with school and college in two years, low tech is the way to go! Haha 

Suggestions people? If anyone wants to sponsor me for substrate thats cool too...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeff, I'd go all AS or MTS capped with Akadama.

MTS capped with 2 bags of akadama will run you about $106 shipped if you are lazy and don't make your MTS. :biggrin:

Looking forward to the new scape!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Jeff, I'd go all AS or MTS capped with Akadama.
> 
> MTS capped with 2 bags of akadama will run you about $106 shipped if you are lazy and don't make your MTS. :biggrin:
> 
> Looking forward to the new scape!


What I hate about not mixing is that eventually if I uproot, which I most likely wont since low tech will be all crypt, then it'll get mixed and stuff... ANYWAYS Colin is down in Albany and he said he would drive up if I got 2 or more bags of Akadama so hopefully he'll do it with 2 bags of akadama with some MTS.... Bro I can't make MTS in 2 weeks.... Haha


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you should send us the plants! not throw them away  

if you use AS, wont you get an amonnia spike?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> you should send us the plants! not throw them away
> 
> if you use AS, wont you get an amonnia spike?


They're covered in algae... Anyone wanna buy some Cyperus Helferi or Staurogyne Bihar? 

Hopefully it won't be that bad since its mixed with Eco but theres already a nice colony of bacteria established so hopefully the livestock won't suffer in the 20G for too long... With Akadama and MTS hopefully I can do it within two days.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cyperus helferi is a cool plant! i dont have a place for it right now, but i wish i did! i might be interested in some for my emersed setup though....

hopefully the bacteria should take care of it


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Go with Colin's MTS. Works wonders without dosing . 

The only thing about MTS is that it's not good if you plan to do lots of plucking and rescaping. A crypt only tank should be fine as long as you don't pluck out the mother plants. They're the ones with massive root systems. 

Good luck with the move and rescape.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Good luck with the move. I say start over fresh. Everything. Or divide this 95g up into 10 sections and breed mad shrimps...this way you can keep Nick in check....j/k...low tech, low light is so much easier than a injected high light tank...


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Wait a minute. You're moving? I think it's better to ship out all those shrimps around here TPT fellows. 15 miles would not be good for them. HAHAHAHAH


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Go with the MTS, or just get some dirt. Instead of throwing all the plants out, try selling the best stuff on TPT to pay for the new substrate if you can. You can also let it grow out in a temp tank if you have it. Good luck with the move man. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cyperus helferi is a cool plant! i dont have a place for it right now, but i wish i did! i might be interested in some for my emersed setup though....
> 
> hopefully the bacteria should take care of it


Buy it bro.... I have two medium plants I can do for cheap... :hihi: 



speedie408 said:


> Go with Colin's MTS. Works wonders without dosing .
> 
> The only thing about MTS is that it's not good if you plan to do lots of plucking and rescaping. A crypt only tank should be fine as long as you don't pluck out the mother plants. They're the ones with massive root systems.
> 
> Good luck with the move and rescape.


Yup, thats what I plan to do! And he's somewhat local too. :biggrin: I need to plan everything out man.... Should I do moss with this scape? Haha 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Good luck with the move. I say start over fresh. Everything. Or divide this 95g up into 10 sections and breed mad shrimps...this way you can keep Nick in check....j/k...low tech, low light is so much easier than a injected high light tank...


Its exactly what I'm planning to do! Except for the 10 sections thing... :hihi: I learned about the easiness of low tech from my shrimp tank. 


green_valley said:


> Wait a minute. You're moving? I think it's better to ship out all those shrimps around here TPT fellows. 15 miles would not be good for them. HAHAHAHAH


Haha I wish I could just place them somewhere for now.... Moving sucks man...



cableguy69846 said:


> Go with the MTS, or just get some dirt. Instead of throwing all the plants out, try selling the best stuff on TPT to pay for the new substrate if you can. You can also let it grow out in a temp tank if you have it. Good luck with the move man. Hope it goes well for you.


True dat. MTS capped with Eco is the way to go for me right now. Probably gonna sell the blyxa(stirogyra covered blyxa that is...) and some S. Bihar... Anyone ineterested?!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Moving sucks indeed. Good luck, sir.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha, got pics of yours?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

PM'd. 

Anyone got suggestions on plants?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ferns and crypts! Slow growing plants ftw! Try a crypt parva foreground if you want a long term challenge lol.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bro I am done with challenges... Lol crypts for sure. Not sure about ferns... Should I do moss again?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

If you can find "mini Xmas moss" or "fissidens geppi", I'd do those!! They've got nice bright green coloring to them that sets them off. There's other cool mosses too but those are the ones that come to mind. Might be a little harder to find however .


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Bro I am done with challenges... Lol crypts for sure. Not sure about ferns... Should I do moss again?


Sounds like me on 140G. Heheehe,


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is it necessary to add peat to the base of the substrate or does MTS take care of that?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's like beer or mixed drinks, you can do what you like with MTS straight up or make a cocktail of peat, laterite, etc. there is a reason behind MTS but I've long forgotten but I think Wkndracer has a write up on it a the Fraternity of Dirt.

Wow you moved or are moving, what a pain if you have tanks and what a good excuse for new gear, plants, and fish.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So guys.... 
I was thinking about having some Manzy coming down from the top right of my tank and end up flowing toward the left. And have lanes of crypts. Sorta like what Tom has in his Dutch tank. 

And for moss, Weeping or fissidens? Torn between the 2. HELP people...

For crypts I was thinking C. Lucen as one of the "lanes"? I really like tue yellow/golden look to it, any other crypts you guys have in mind? And maybe Marsilea as a foreground? MM or MQ as the foreground? I was thinking of having it grow intertwined with downoi. Not really natural but sounds appealing to me.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> It's like beer or mixed drinks, you can do what you like with MTS straight up or make a cocktail of peat, laterite, etc. there is a reason behind MTS but I've long forgotten but I think Wkndracer has a write up on it a the Fraternity of Dirt.
> 
> Wow you moved or are moving, what a pain if you have tanks and what a good excuse for new gear, plants, and fish.


I've seen tons of pics with MTS as the only source of fertilizer do even of I screw up some how, I think I'll be pretty good overall. Haha

Don't really have the money for new gear or fish, but yes, completely new plants. I plan on adding Roselines or Sidthumunki loaches. Eventually add amanos again since the water won't be fertilized meaning no way of dying.  maybe some Pygmy cories? So many choices!! 

Anyone got any input on my previous post?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> So guys....
> I was thinking about having some Manzy coming down from the top right of my tank and end up flowing toward the left. And have lanes of crypts. Sorta like what Tom has in his Dutch tank.
> 
> And for moss, Weeping or fissidens? Torn between the 2. HELP people...
> ...


See bold words.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd do fissidens for sure, bro!

You might even do some cool Anubias on the branches as well.

and.. you HAVE to do a crypt parva foreground!!! Do it before I decide to buy like 30 pots from work for my tank. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> See bold words.roud:


I think I'll be using fissidens with Hydrocotyle S. on one stump and another stump with weeping moss with anubias. Or the other way around. 


zachary908 said:


> I'd do fissidens for sure, bro!
> 
> You might even do some cool Anubias on the branches as well.
> 
> and.. you HAVE to do a crypt parva foreground!!! Do it before I decide to buy like 30 pots from work for my tank. :hihi:


Hahaha whatever. Maybe rupture parva for foreground but most likely go with MQ and downoi.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I plan on using hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, anubias nana petite, willow moss and fissidens as plants on the Manzy. Which two should I put together on each stump? I was thinking of willow moss and hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, with fissidens and anubias petites on the other stump. Any suggestions? I'm kinda lost right now since I don't have too much knowledge of what kind of plants to use.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think your plans sound good, Jeff. but.. how are you growing the sibthorpiodes on wood? Will it be emersed?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well it won't necesarily be growing ON the wood. But it'll be planted around the wood so it'll slowly creep up and hopefully around it.. But that's just my dream. Haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well it won't necesarily be growing ON the wood. But it'll be planted around the wood so it'll slowly creep up and hopefully around it.. But that's just my dream. Haha


That makes sense. You should get some sexy anubias variegated for your wood. :biggrin:


...:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The more I think about it, the less appealing it seems to me... Hahaha 


Nah bro... That's way too expensive.... Gonna get myself some petite anubias'. Even though it's gonna cost a good amount too.... Hahaha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> The more I think about it, the less appealing it seems to me... Hahaha
> 
> 
> Nah bro... That's way too expensive.... Gonna get myself some petite anubias'. Even though it's gonna cost a good amount too.... Hahaha


I think it sounds really nice actually, try it out!

Haha, yeah.. I've got once coming.. did a trade with Neil for one. 

I love Anubias Nana 'Petite' It's probably my favorite variety out there. A variegated form of that would be SICK!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I think it sounds really nice actually, try it out!
> 
> Haha, yeah.. I've got once coming.. did a trade with Neil for one.
> 
> I love Anubias Nana 'Petite' It's probably my favorite variety out there. A variegated form of that would be SICK!


I've read in places that it needs high light where in others, not so much... 

Bro a petite variegated would be legit... Lol, I still need suggestions...

I'm sure of the following: LMK what you guys think...

Two stumps on each end of the tank. Left one will be completely to the side of the tank, right one will be about 1/4 way in, not sure what to do about the extreme right side
.
Right stump will have long 'roots' running along the substrate, stump is covered in Fissidens head to toe with anubias nana 'petite' on the 'roots'.
.
Gonna have crypts growing in between the 'roots', crypt. blassii, lucens, pontederiifolia, many wendtii variations(tropica, red, bronze, green etc.), nurii.. 
.
Foreground would be Marsilea Quadrifolia and maybe downoi? 
.
Left Stump, covered in head to two with weeping moss... And have Hydrocotyle Sid. growing at the base? <-- Absolutely lost with this side...

I seriously need suggestions guys!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sibthorpiodes needs high light.. IF you want it to carpet nicely. Other wise it's not picky, and just won't grow as compact.

I really don't have much suggestions, because IMO your current plans sound Hella nice looking! roud:

It would be neat to do some Criniums behind the stups and let them drape across the waters surface. Some Crypt blassi would look pretty nice in the back middle.

I actually think it would be really neat to select maybe only 5-6 different Crypt species for the forground area so you can have some large bushes of them.

Have you thought about Bolbitis?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea thats what I keep hearing! But this is gonna be a medium light tank but I guess its worth a try... 

It all comes down to the hardscape and see what I can get from the man in the swamp... 

Just googled and I really like these two From the looks of them, crinums are basically large root feeders? Which one do you think looks better? 

I like the idea of 5-6 sp with large compact areas of them. But i like my idea of lanes better. :hihi: But I might go with your idea since my tank only has 14" of depth in most parts... Stupid built in sump... 

Yes I have and I think I'll be staying away from ferns


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> From the looks of them, crinums are basically large root feeders? Which one do you think looks better?
> 
> I like the idea of 5-6 sp with large compact areas of them. But i like my idea of lanes better. :hihi: But I might go with your idea since my tank only has 14" of depth in most parts... Stupid built in sump...
> 
> Yes I have and I think I'll be staying away from ferns


Correct. I like them both, but I think Natans will fit my vision of what you have in mind for your scape better.

Now that I think about it the lanes would look better. I would do lanes going diagonal, you can get some small pieces of wood from swamp man to act as extra roots to make your lanes. I think it would look great.

By the way.. getting ready to PM you.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Correct. I like them both, but I think Natans will fit my vision of what you have in mind for your scape better.
> 
> Now that I think about it the lanes would look better. I would do lanes going diagonal, you can get some small pieces of wood from swamp man to act as extra roots to make your lanes. I think it would look great.
> 
> By the way.. getting ready to PM you.


Yup, I like the circular shot from a birds eye view too. 

Diagonals would give me a long distance too! <-- totally a math fact... :hihi:

Yup I just need to find a set that I like from him or if that fails, just wait for the other 70 or 80 so pics he hasn't posted yet...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been thinking on these sets of manzy: What do you guys think?




































Trying to make lanes so all of them somewhat qualify. However I'm kinda only interested in the piece in the very back for the last pic.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe grab the set in the third picture, and ask Tom if he will sell you the piece from the last pic with it. I'm sure he will.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I kinda want all of it. :hihi: 

If I can find I good stump I'll probably take the first and third pic.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think the 3rd and 4th look the best man. That stump is pretty awesome.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Get em all, use what you need, and sell the rest.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I think the 3rd and 4th look the best man. That stump is pretty awesome.


Yea I'm pretty confident about the 3rd one now. Just need another one for the other side. 


speedie408 said:


> Get em all, use what you need, and sell the rest.


You wanna borrow me some money? -_- haha I was just about to pm for some Manzy help.  



























These? Too many choices!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

2 and 3 in that last lineup look pretty promising too.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just pick what you like bro... work with it to get what you think is good. Use your imagination. Don't let people think for you  You're a smart kid, you get all A's!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> 2 and 3 in that last lineup look pretty promising too.


Just PM'd Tom about the stump with branches in post 619, the 2nd pic and the left stump in the last pic. :hihi: gonna be triple digits I think....



speedie408 said:


> Just pick what you like bro... work with it to get what you think is good. Use your imagination. Don't let people think for you  You're a smart kid, you get all A's!



If I dont need people to think for me I wouldn't be on this forum. :biggrin: but thanks for the kind words and boost in confidence nick.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

My wood got here about 2 weeks ago. Been a bit lazy with this thread....  









FTS in my new home


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dude!!! Get to work, the wood looks great. I'm actually considering a redo of my tank as well!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Dude!!! Get to work, the wood looks great. I'm actually considering a redo of my tank as well!


Do it! Lol this is currently my weekend project. Thanks to Presidents Day. I'll have tons of leftovers to maybe we can do a trade... I'm gonna be in the market for some downoi, any idea who might have a nice farm going? :hihi: 

Now, with dosing, I'm gonna be dosing PPS-Pro, but should I double the dose of macros since thats what crypts benefit most from? Any ideas of messing around with PPS-Pro to let the crypts grow to their full potential(no EI please)?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking wood, can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

DUN DUN DUNNNNNNN


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks great, bro!

Did you soak them so they would sink, or did you attach slate?

What substrate is that?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nah I'm just gonna spray them for now. They should float atleast the majority of them since they're pretty dang heavy. If I attached slate, I couldn't put any moss cuz when its time to trim and take the wood out, that would be chaos... 

Caribsea Floramax.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

When do you plan to fill it up?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know. But I might be grinding up some moss and placing it on the wood for it to attach and then fill it up. I just don't know how long my fish can last in my 20G. Haven't fed them in 2 weeks.

Btw congrats on 4000 posts!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I don't know. But I might be grinding up some moss and placing it on the wood for it to attach and then fill it up. I just don't know how long my fish can last in my 20G. Haven't fed them in 2 weeks.
> 
> Btw congrats on 4000 posts!



Nice, I was thinking about trying that with some fissidens next time I set up a tank. How many do you have in there? It might help if you feed them. 

:icon_eek: Holy crap, when did my post count get so high... I need to stay off of here. lol


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Nice, I was thinking about trying that with some fissidens next time I set up a tank. How many do you have in there? It might help if you feed them.
> 
> :icon_eek: Holy crap, when did my post count get so high... I need to stay off of here. lol


I'm getting some from jimmy. Just don't have the money right now. Hahaha which is also an issue... 

Theres about 35 harlequins. 2 SAE. 4 otos. 2 BNP and 4 cherry barbs. They're doing fine so far. If I feed them too much, ammonia builds up and fish go belly up. But I just need to get my moss attatched and get this baby filled!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks good Jeff. Now plant that suckka!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's going to look nice, it so much fun setting up a new scape too. I think Cherry Barbs are way under used, maybe due to the male/female look and ratio but mine are so hardy and never suffer any type of desease plus the love the NLS food with garlic which is another plus in the healt column, I would just like to see a tank with a huge amount of these guys for once.

4,000 posts in a year, wow.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Looks good Jeff. Now plant that suckka!


Do you think my fish can last in a 20G for another month? I wanna dry start with the grind up moss so it'll look nicer. As for planting it, that'll be a while. Need to gather up some funds that I haven't seemed to find a source yet. Maybe I should sell off some TT 's? 



150EH said:


> It's going to look nice, it so much fun setting up a new scape too. I think Cherry Barbs are way under used, maybe due to the male/female look and ratio but mine are so hardy and never suffer any type of desease plus the love the NLS food with garlic which is another plus in the healt column, I would just like to see a tank with a huge amount of these guys for once.
> 
> 4,000 posts in a year, wow.


Thanks! Lol tell me about it. That moment when your substrate and wood goes in, it's like no other! 
I think cherry barbs aren't used much because they don't school much. They kinda just lay around and give off too much babies. Hahaha 

With stocking I think I might add a few Roselines or Sidthumunki loaches or cories?

I need mucho suggestions people.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice looking start jeff. I like the room position shot too. You should post us up another when you get it all together! What are you doing to it? Stems? Or slow growers? Or both?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

That layout looks killer man.roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Nice looking start jeff. I like the room position shot too. You should post us up another when you get it all together! What are you doing to it? Stems? Or slow growers? Or both?


Thanks. I sure will! I like it too since it makes the tank look so small. :hihi: 
Im going with crypts, moss, downoi and MQ.  I just need to get my moss going first. 

I'm thinking of making the entire thing covered in fissidens? No matter what, I'll probably grind my moss up and paint it over the wood, let it sit for a few weeks and then add water. The only problem with this route is that I dunno if my fish can stand it in a 20G for another month. Haven't really fed them this past week or two.... 



cableguy69846 said:


> That layout looks killer man.roud:


Thanks cable! I really like it too.  any suggestions?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks. I sure will! I like it too since it makes the tank look so small. :hihi:
> Im going with crypts, moss, downoi and MQ.  I just need to get my moss going first.
> 
> I'm thinking of making the entire thing covered in fissidens? No matter what, I'll probably grind my moss up and paint it over the wood, let it sit for a few weeks and then add water. The only problem with this route is that I dunno if my fish can stand it in a 20G for another month. Haven't really fed them this past week or two....
> ...


Not really. The fissidens would look cool on the upper parts of the wood. I would leave the bottom root looking parts bare though. Just throw some crypts in between them.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would tie your Fiss on the wood. If you do it emergent, its a super slow grower like that and it will take well over a few weeks to get it to attach. On another note, if you need some MQ, ive got a ton of it that needs trimmed soon.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Not really. The fissidens would look cool on the upper parts of the wood. I would leave the bottom root looking parts bare though. Just throw some crypts in between them.


That would actually look pretty sick.... Thanks bro! It'll also save me on the cost of this expensive crap. :hihi:




chad320 said:


> I would tie your Fiss on the wood. If you do it emergent, its a super slow grower like that and it will take well over a few weeks to get it to attach. On another note, if you need some MQ, ive got a ton of it that needs trimmed soon.



I saw a thread on this other forum with this guy using mini fissidens and he filled it up in 7 days.... Wonder how he did it? 

Thanks for the offer. I'll get back to you on it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> That would actually look pretty sick.... Thanks bro! It'll also save me on the cost of this expensive crap. :hihi:


Glad I could help man.roud: What kind of substrate did you use?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

MTS capped with Caribsea Floramax. Might've screwed up in a few places. MTS might've been a bit too slushy. Forgot to add dolomite and potash but resolved that by adding tem via gelcaps. 

*Current Goal:* get some fissidens.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> MTS capped with Caribsea Floramax. Might've screwed up in a few places. MTS might've been a bit too slushy. Forgot to add dolomite and potash but resolved that by adding tem via gelcaps.
> 
> *Current Goal:* get some fissidens.


Crypts are gonna love that. They do really well in dirt. The ones I have in dirt and AS are exploding with growth. Can't wait to see this bad boy planted again.roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks great!


Thanks man! Very excited to do this tank right this time around. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Crypts are gonna love that. They do really well in dirt. The ones I have in dirt and AS are exploding with growth. Can't wait to see this bad boy planted again.roud:


That's what I've heard and that's what I plan to see from them.  my only concern is the DSM for the moss as the fish might not like being in a 20G for 6 weeks total. :tongue:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> That's what I've heard and that's what I plan to see from them.  my only concern is the DSM for the moss as the fish might not like being in a 20G for 6 weeks total. :tongue:


Yeah. You may want to nix the DSM in the interest of the fish on this one.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If I feed them weekly, can they get by with large water changes a few hours after each meal?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> If I feed them weekly, can they get by with large water changes a few hours after each meal?


Not really sure, honestly. How many fish are in the 20gal?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

40 harlequins. 4 otos. 2 BNP's 2 SAE's. 4 cherry barbs.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I've never heard of aquatic mosses being propagated by grind them up and painting them on but I'm sure it would work, have you done this before with fissidens? We used to add moss to outdoor hardscapes buy letting a quart of buttermilk warm to room temp, pour it in a blender and mix it up with you favorite moss, then pour it on the grout lines and you get instant moss and a aged look to your new hardscape.

Maybe the guy did the mini Fissedens with the buttermilk, it would be worth a try using a scrap piece of driftwood under a light and in a container so you could mist it as needed.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> I've never heard of aquatic mosses being propagated by grind them up and painting them on but I'm sure it would work, have you done this before with fissidens? We used to add moss to outdoor hardscapes buy letting a quart of buttermilk warm to room temp, pour it in a blender and mix it up with you favorite moss, then pour it on the grout lines and you get instant moss and a aged look to your new hardscape.
> 
> Maybe the guy did the mini Fissedens with the buttermilk, it would be worth a try using a scrap piece of driftwood under a light and in a container so you could mist it as needed.


Nah. First time even thinking about it 
It wasn't actually painting but more like just placing them on. 

I don't think he used any adhesive or else he wouldve mentioned it. Besides. I got no time to waste. :tongue:


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I saw that same article. I would say go for. I have some fissidens that simply appeared on my filter outflow one day sometime after I bought some plants, now I have a ton, well relatively, and it started as something this . big. I have placed some on the water line of emerging driftwood kinda of half in half out of water and it grabs ahold just fine that way. I can get you a picture if you would like.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

kwheeler91 said:


> I saw that same article. I would say go for. I have some fissidens that simply appeared on my filter outflow one day sometime after I bought some plants, now I have a ton, well relatively, and it started as something this . big. I have placed some on the water line of emerging driftwood kinda of half in half out of water and it grabs ahold just fine that way. I can get you a picture if you would like.


I just need an estimate for about how long it'll take to established while it's emersed. 

Please do post pics!!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I had some tied above the water line on my nano for several months and it just look like a green blob until recently it has spouted slightly and actually looks like it's growing. My point is it doesn't seem like it likes it above the water line like some of the other mosses.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> I had some tied above the water line on my nano for several months and it just look like a green blob until recently it has spouted slightly and actually looks like it's growing. My point is it doesn't seem like it likes it above the water line like some of the other mosses.


What kind of lighting did you have? 

I think it being in-between submersed and emersed might've confused it. But a good chunk of it is out or in the water, it should grow pretty decently.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> 40 harlequins. 4 otos. 2 BNP's 2 SAE's. 4 cherry barbs.


Yikes. Yeah, you need to forgo the DSM and get that thing flooded.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Yikes. Yeah, you need to forgo the DSM and get that thing flooded.


I think the fish will be able to handle it for a month maybe... I just need to keep up with 2-3 large water changes after each meal.... Judging from some results that I have seen from this grinding of fissidens with the DSM, the results are very nice. Much better than tying or gluing them on...

Anyone have a source of fissidens around 5-6 golfballs?...


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

Link to the info about grinding up the moss?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

jkan0228 said:


> What kind of lighting did you have?
> 
> I think it being in-between submersed and emersed might've confused it. But a good chunk of it is out or in the water, it should grow pretty decently.


It's a Up! Aqua LED fixture with 27 x 8K leds and 3 x 420 nm but everything in the tank grows well and it throws lots of light and only an inch or so is out of the water when the tank is full.

Plants in tank
Cryptocoryne affinis
Cryptocoryne wendtii green gecko
Fissidens fontanus
Hygrophila pinnatifida 
Mayaca fluviatilis
Najas sp. 'Roraima'
Staurogyne sp. Porto Velho

They all do well with the pinnatifida being the exception.

What the heck is DSM??


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

nilocg said:


> Link to the info about grinding up the moss?


http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/6000-fiss-mini-mountain.html
Thoughts?

Got some fissidens as well? :hihi:



150EH said:


> It's a Up! Aqua LED fixture with 27 x 8K leds and 3 x 420 nm but everything in the tank grows well and it throws lots of light and only an inch or so is out of the water when the tank is full.
> 
> Plants in tank
> Cryptocoryne affinis
> ...


Dry Start Method. 

Then I wouldn't know. But I think it's easier to have it completely emersed or submersed. Just like how when it's transferring from one condition to another, it takes time, sometimes very long.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah, I'm just a little dense and after I got half way through watching that guy spray moss on his rock it hit me "Dry Start Method" I like that with the moss it looks so natural and easy too.

I don't know why you couldn't just put some in the food processor and rub it on gently.

I had mine much higher, maybe 3 inches above the water line but I removed the top two inches because I was afraid it would die back and smell but what I have may grow even higher above the water line but it could take years.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I might just stick with a pair of scissors... How small should the pieces be?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats a really awesome method for the moss!

you could use a cutting board and a chopping knife and dice it up real fine!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> thats a really awesome method for the moss!
> 
> you could use a cutting board and a chopping knife and dice it up real fine!


I can't dice anything if I got no moss!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Get some!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Currently working on a deal. My PayPal clears Thursday and apparently the buyer can't hold on to it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So being that my fish can't wait a month for the moss to attach itself emersed, I'm planning on just tying the moss on the manzy and just filling it up. One thing I plan on doing differently than my 11.4g is this: After 2-3 months, all of the moss should be nicely attached right? So can I just cut off the thread and retie it? Anyone done this? Theoretically the moss will be denser and denser with every time I retie it. After a few months, retying won't be necessary as the fissidens should be thoroughly attached correct? If this method works then it'll be a long time before I'll be needing to trim :biggrin:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I tied Fissidens on my manzy 12-6-11 according to my journal and I cut the tread trimming it but it was not attached to the wood yet, but this tank has no C02 and gets ferts only rarely. I saw the thread on APC about spraying it on and he only waited a week before adding the water to the tank and areas that appeared bare ended up growing in nicely. 

I think I want to try this method on a tank I might enter in the gwapa aquascape contest and the theme is Amano's nature style aquascape so most of the hardscape will be hidden under moss.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

This tank will have CO2, so how long was it after tying the moss did you remove the thread? Yea I saw that thread and I posted a thread asking about it. I doubt its physically possible to have fissidens attach itself in a week. I have no clue how he got it to attach so fast. Let me know how this method works as I won't be using it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The left sides pretty much done sinking, the right side is far from done









:hihi: just wait till the water clears up a bit


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's my current plant list:
- C. Blassii
- C. Lucens 
- C. Ponterderiifolia 
- C. Wendtii Tropica 
- C. Wendtii Red 
- C. Wendtii Bronze 
- C. Wendtii Green 
- C. Nurii. 
- C. Becketii 
- C. Spiralis 
- C. Usteriana
- C. Petchii
- C. Crispatula var. balansae
- MQ
- Downoi
- Fissidens Fontanus
- Crinum Natans 
- Crinum calamistratum 
- Cyperus Helferi 
- Barclaya Longifolia

Obviously I won't be using all the crypts since its just way too many sp. I want a decent amount of each sp so I'll be cutting down some. Any suggestions and what not? What do you guys think?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

There are a few crypts on that list. :hihi:

Sounds great, Jeff! I can't wait to see this thing planted.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

really nice wood Jeff....can't wait til you're done...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

- C. Blassii
- C. Lucens 
- C. Ponterderiifolia 
- C. Wendtii Tropica 
- C. Wendtii Red 
- C. Wendtii Bronze 
- C. Wendtii Green 
- C. Nurii. 
- C. Becketii 
- C. Spiralis 
- C. Usteriana
- C. Petchii
- C. Crispatula var. balansae
- MQ
- Downoi
- Fissidens Fontanus
- Crinum Natans 
- Crinum calamistratum 
- Cyperus Helferi 
- Barclaya Longifolia

There you go, Jeff. roud: Some of the others are possible.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Does anyone think that Crinum Natans gets way too big?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I've been pretty lazy on this journal but here's an idea of what this tank looks like right now.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Is this the tank you are thinking about adding a school of fish too???? Rummys would look nice in a 60 inch tank but with a light background Cardinials, Neons, or even Green Neons may show better, I would try just a few Rummy's to see if they show well against the light blue background, good luck.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> Is this the tank you are thinking about adding a school of fish too???? Rummys would look nice in a 60 inch tank but with a light background Cardinials, Neons, or even Green Neons may show better, I would try just a few Rummy's to see if they show well against the light blue background, good luck.


Yup it sure it!  

Won't their blue color blend in with the light blue? I was thinking that the red and greyish color might pop out a bit more. 

Anyone else got some input on this??


Edit- I'll be keeping this with a school of 9 roselines. So would cardinals or rummynoses accent each other the most?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Does anyone think that Crinum Natans gets way too big?


I had one and it got big but this is a big tank. Just stick it in the corner. Its one of the most stunning plant EVER! BTW, the tank is looking good in that room. Its a nice fit. Now get that camera back out and give us some more


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Sweet. PS3 FTW!

That thick moss branch on the left looks sweet Jeff...and so does your tissue box cover...ha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good, Jeff! Sure beats my tank! Oh wait.. it's dead. Bahaha!

Keep it up, bro.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

chad320 said:


> I had one and it got big but this is a big tank. Just stick it in the corner. Its one of the most stunning plant EVER! BTW, the tank is looking good in that room. Its a nice fit. Now get that camera back out and give us some more


I'll probably do that. Thanks for the input chad. 

Does it have a demand for light? Seeing that it won't get much in the back corner of the tank. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Sweet. PS3 FTW!
> 
> That thick moss branch on the left looks sweet Jeff...and so does your tissue box cover...ha


Lol thanks Howard. 

Wanna trade it(tissue box) for some shrimp? :hihi: 

Looks like I shouldn't take far away shots seeing that people pay attention to what's around the tank than the tank itself  



zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Jeff! Sure beats my tank! Oh wait.. it's dead. Bahaha!
> 
> Keep it up, bro.


Look on the bright side Zach, you got more time to get the kinks out of it. Make it perfect.  

The one thing I actually hate about this tank is the light blue background. Black would've been much better.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol...I like full room shots...so I can see the location of the tank in the room....and so that I can CSI the room too!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm surprised I don't think that I ever saw this project before. That first planting that you did was excellent and this latest iteration looks great too! I look forward to seeing it grow in.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Jeff, it'll do fine in a corner. Mine was pretty low light too.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice looking start


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Lol...I like full room shots...so I can see the location of the tank in the room....and so that I can CSI the room too!


Haha I'll be sure to take more just for you Howard. At different angles too 



hydrophyte said:


> I'm surprised I don't think that I ever saw this project before. That first planting that you did was excellent and this latest iteration looks great too! I look forward to seeing it grow in.


Thanks Devin! Always good to see new people commenting on my journal 



chad320 said:


> Hey Jeff, it'll do fine in a corner. Mine was pretty low light too.


It'll be mostly blocked by Manzanita in the back right corner. 



2in10 said:


> Nice looking start


Thanks 2in10!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude!!! You're couch... It's facing the wrong direction! Lol


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

This is why I always keep my FTS tight, so nobody can see all my junk. I did want to mention it before but but with a little Ctrl+ everybody knows you bussiness and your feng shui.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Dude!!! You're couch... It's facing the wrong direction! Lol


Gee Nick, you can almost work for the CIA! Haha but true, I should find another couch and place it back to back 



150EH said:


> This is why I always keep my FTS tight, so nobody can see all my junk. I did want to mention it before but but with a little Ctrl+ everybody knows you bussiness and your feng shui.


風水(feng shui)? I dunno what you're talking about :hihi:

*4/28/12*

Mini Pellia in the process, coming along nicely 









Lovely Fissidens 


















Golden Anubias and Mini Bolbitis sitting in this breeder box, dunno what to do with them just yet









Anubias nana petite showing some awesome growth. Already new roots and leaves after 2 weeks. I find it somewhat surprising considering the only source of nutrients is PPS-Pro along with some CO2.









Here's C. Lucens to the left and C. Wendtii Green Gecko to the right, dunno what to do with the three 'lanes' as to what crypts to use, suggestions? 









This stump is pretty much complete, although will probably move stuff around... C. Undulata in the back, C. Nurii Mutated in the middle with C. Wendtii Tropica in the front. 
What I need help on is the very back row and the very front row. Don't wanna go with C. Lucens again since I'm trying to be symmetrical with the wood(sorta) not but with the plants. Maybe Parva? 









Nice new C. Nurii Pahang Mutated plantlet coming along









Closer FTS


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Jeff, what kind of floaters you got on top of your tank?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Jeff, what kind of floaters you got on top of your tank?


Mainly salvinia, with some Frogbit(the ones with longer roots). Grows like wild fire, expecting it to thoroughly cover the surface(so I can turn on all 4 bulbs) by the end of the week.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice, like the low light plants with a surface cover.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice! I would suggest Parva, as you mentioned, Spiralis for the back, or Balansae, and some Keei in the middle. Keei is a really cool crypt and grows pretty easily.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Very nice, like the low light plants with a surface cover.


Thanks! I think it'll look a lot better once it's completely filled in.  




chad320 said:


> Very nice! I would suggest Parva, as you mentioned, Spiralis for the back, or Balansae, and some Keei in the middle. Keei is a really cool crypt and grows pretty easily.


Got it. 

How big does keei get? Also, which middle did you mean?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

HELLO? 

Update pweeze :hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's look'n good and everything is super clean, no algae!!!!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

jkan0228 said:


> Does anyone think that Crinum Natans gets way too big?


I know this is really old but I love it when you look straight down on it but it does get somewhat large.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haven't posted pics in a while, figured it's time for a little update. 

FTS as of yesterday, added some NLJF today, not sure I liked the way I glued it...










Water looks clear in the pic above right? But nooooo 
You can also tell the fissidens is slowly recovering from the trim I had three weeks ago


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool stuff Jkan. Is this high light? I think it's low light, right?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd say it's medium light? I just turn all the bulbs on for pictures. Normally I have two bulbs running.


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool, I want to try a floating plant, but I think I may hurt the plants below if I do such a thing.

Keep it up!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It won't actually. That's only if you let the layer get too thick. 

I can send you some to try out if you want. Just pm me.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My fish load must be too high, everytime a take a tight shot of my Fissedens it has little bits in it but yours is squeaky clean, the mini Pellia looks nice too.

BTW what is NLJF?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Holy frogbit Batman!!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Holy frogbit Batman!!


That's what I thought.....Btw, do they really help to suck up some nutrients? I know people use them when they do Potting soil and capped. But I have never used them and had no problem.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

green_valley said:


> That's what I thought.....Btw, do they really help to suck up some nutrients? I know people use them when they do Potting soil and capped. But I have never used them and had no problem.


I've already thinned it out, you should've seen when i had an inch of the stuff floating on top... Lol

I feel like they do in a way since I've only had to lighting scrub the glass once since this tank has been setup. 

Although it might be stupid for me to do is since I'm dosing PPS-Pro and they're taking up all the nutrients for the ferns, moss and anubias :hihi:



speedie408 said:


> Holy frogbit Batman!!


That my friend is Salvinia!! 


150EH said:


> My fish load must be too high, everytime a take a tight shot of my Fissedens it has little bits in it but yours is squeaky clean, the mini Pellia looks nice too.
> 
> BTW what is NLJF?


NLJF is Needle leaf java fern. 

Lol you can't see the filthiness of the fissidens just cuz the picture quality is so bad! 


Any requests as to close ups and whatnot?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got "squeaky clean" fissidens?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice Fissidens.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why thank you. 

Of only it would grow faster.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Mine has grown out to it's full potential, I accidentally bumped it and knocked of a huge wad, so very little light is getting to the base of the plant. That's ok because a club meeting is coming on the 23rd and Fissiden is always a good seller.

I've always like floaters but I tend to let them grow too much and block the light.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> Mine has grown out to it's full potential, I accidentally bumped it and knocked of a huge wad, so very little light is getting to the base of the plant. That's ok because a club meeting is coming on the 23rd and Fissiden is always a good seller.
> 
> I've always like floaters but I tend to let them grow too much and block the light.


Any pics?!  

Yea that's why I clean out the surface weekly haha 

Fissidens is indeed always a good seller. Apart from those people that collect from the wild and bring down the prices...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

green_valley said:


> That's what I thought.....Btw, do they really help to suck up some nutrients? I know people use them when they do Potting soil and capped. But I have never used them and had no problem.


I know this is an older comment, but...

I am doing my junior research project on using different aquatic plants to reduce excess nutrients from wastewater (i.e. constructed wetlands) and I have found from a few good scientific journal articles that Duckweed (Lemna sp.) do not only remove many common nutrients found in our aquariums, but also will preferentially suck up ammonia from water in the presence of other chemicals and compounds. 

So if you have a tank where you're worried about excess ammonia, nitrite, nitrates, phosphorus, sodium, potassium... the list goes on. Point being -- yes, they do. I can't wait to do my own research on it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So.... It's been quite some time and I think it's time for an update as I just got back from a 6 week trip to Taiwan and it was pretty awesome 

I left my Dad in charge of "taking care" of the tank which consisted of feeding the fish and clearing the Salvinia every few days. Completely forgot to ask him to dose the water column via PPS-Pro which ended in some algae issues. Non of which I've seen before apart from GSA. Hopefully you guys can help me out here. 

I was pretty astonished by the growth of some plants when I came back mainly by the pad of mini-xmas moss that I placed in the tank the day before I left for Taiwan. The growth from the MQ was also quite impressive as you can see in the pics below 

Lets start of with the MQ:

Before 









6 weeks later









Not sure what's wrong with my fissidens, didn't grow as much as I would expect but I'm blaming the zero water column dosing, what do you guys think?


















Right side before:









6 weeks later:




























Left before:









6 weeks later:

Not much growth from the Mini Pellia 









Same with the C. Keei and Lucens









Plenty of growth from Wendtii Tropica and Green Gecko as expected









Weird algae and growth from Anubias Nana Petite and Mini Bolbitis 


Overall, the _C. Lucens_, _Marsilea Quadrifolia_, _Anubias Nana 'Petite'_, Golden Anubias suffered most from the algae and the _C. Keei _ had the least growth overall along with the fissidens. The Mini-Xmas Moss had the most growth out of everything, quite impressive IMO.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks great dude.

About your FF, keep a close eye on your Roseline barbs. They did an awesome job keeping a section of my FF in my old setup "mowed". They like nipping at it for some reason.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Looks great dude.
> 
> About your FF, keep a close eye on your Roseline barbs. They did an awesome job keeping a section of my FF in my old setup "mowed". They like nipping at it for some reason.


Maybe it's tasty.... But what would explain the browning of it?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Browning just means something is deficient or it needs more time to acclimate. 

From experience I can say in general, fissidens can be really finicky, especially after being transferred from one tank to another. It don't handle parameter changes as well as other mosses. Just give it some time. If string algae or BBA starts growing on it, make sure to take the algae off and dose Excel (never directly on it). Otherwise, it'll suffocate the fissidens and you'll lose it for sure. 

This plant don't really require high light or CO2 to grow. As long as there's low to moderate lighting, you should be fine. It does grow fastest with high light/CO2, yes.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. Guess the PPS-Pro should've been dosed. 

Could you explain this horror as well?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just an FTS


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Interesting journal you have here from start to finish  Your last FTS looks good. How's this tank looking now? Has your moss stopped browning? I imagine the growth of all the other plants has been good since the last update. Anymore algae or has that been resolved?

I would love to see a November picture


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Amandas tank said:


> Interesting journal you have here from start to finish  Your last FTS looks good. How's this tank looking now? Has your moss stopped browning? I imagine the growth of all the other plants has been good since the last update. Anymore algae or has that been resolved?
> 
> I would love to see a November picture


Thanks Amanda! 

This tank right now is slowly recovering from a change in pH substrate as highly concentrated pockets of dolomite and potash caused levels to be toxic and calcium carbonate tablets were used to bring the pH to a more neutral levels for optimal absorption. The tablets were added back at the end of August and finally after the mass melting and whatnot have the plants started to show signs of recovery and growth. I'd prefer not to show any pics right now just because there isn't much to see  

The moss has stopped browning and I suspect that it was the Co2 as when I came back from Taiwan the Co2 was running at a feeble 1bps. Ferts had also stopped as I didn't have the two autodosers up and running yet. But now all is good. 

I've got some algae that looks to be GDA on steroids which I've started to attempt to eradicate through H2O2 (I never knew this stuff was THAT cheap).


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah man that's too bad! Good things are on the uphill now though! I will check back periodically to see how things are going. Hoping for the best for ya!


----------



## Tank Artist (May 26, 2013)

Beautiful Aquascape!!


----------

